# Der Hobbit Film - Update



## Mandalorianer (2 Juli 2010)

Stand 2.7.2010

Was bisher über die Hobbit Filme bekannt ist:

Anzahl der Filme: 2
Drehbeginn: 2010 
Erscheinungsdatum: 2012 und 2013

Inhalt für Film 1: Erster Teil des Buchs 'Der Hobbit'
Inhalt für Film 2: Zweiter Teil des Buchs 'Der Hobbit'

Regisseur: Peter Jackson
Produzent: Peter Jackson, Fran Walsh
Drehbuch: Guillermo del Toro, Peter Jackson, Fran Walsh, Philippa Boyens
Filmstudio: Warner Bros
Special Effects: Weta Workshop
Design: Weta, Mike Mignola, Alan Lee and John Howe

Schauspieler (noch nicht gecastet):
Gandalf: Ian McKellen
Elrond: Hugo Weaving
Gollum: Computergeneriert, aber Bewegungen und Stimme von Andy Serkis

Musik: Howard Shore

_________________________________________________________________

31.5.2010
Regisseur del Toro steigt aus!
Der Hobbit hat keinen Regisseur mehr. Auf Grund der andauernden Verzögerungen beschloss Guillermo del Toro, von der Regie zurückzutreten. Sein Vertrag ging über drei Jahre, er könne nicht für sechs Jahre in Neuseeland bleiben, sagte Peter Jackson zu del Toros Rücktritt. Del Toro bleibe aber als Co-Autor für die Drehbücher erhalten.
_________________________________________________________________

2.7.2010
Peter Jackson wird Regisseur des Hobbit.
Der Regisseur der Herr der Ringe Filme war für den Hobbit ursprünglich für die Rolle des Produzenten vorgesehen. Nach dem Ausstieg von Guillermo del Toro übernimmt er nun dessen Posten. Es soll bei zwei Filmen bleiben, erscheinen werden diese etwa 2012 und 2013.

*fein fein 
Updates sind erwünscht 
Gruss Gollum *


----------



## Q (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Hobbit Film*

Sollte Gandalf nicht von blu--- äh. Schwamm drüber   Danke für die Info!


----------



## 666-Romancer (7 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Der Hobbit Film*

Bleibt abzuwarten inwiefern sich der Film an die Vorlage hält.
Und was die Regie betrifft, ist es bestimmt nicht schlecht das Jackson es jetzt selber macht.:WOW:


----------



## Crufty (7 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Hobbit Film*

Klingt interessant! Ich hätte es zwar gerne gesehen, wenn Guillermo del Toro Regie geführt hätte, weil ich seinen Film Pans Labyrinth so super finde. Allerdings kennt sich Peter Jackson durch die Arbeit an der Herr der Ringe-Triologie vielleicht besser mit der Materie aus und man kann dadurch den gleichen Film-Stil erwarten.

Gruß,
Crufty


----------



## Muli (8 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Hobbit Film*

Soweit ich gehört habe, wird es nun jedoch weitere Verzögerungen geben, wegen der Pleite der MGM Studios ...


----------



## Punisher (8 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Hobbit Film*

Wer braucht denn so einen Film?


----------



## Khorkie0815 (13 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Der Hobbit Film*

Ich brauche so einen Film  Natürlich wird man das Buch nicht zu 100% umsetzern können. Dafür ist es wohl auch ein wenig zu sehr Kinderbuch. Aber ich habe es geliebt und kanns kaum erwarten. Schade nur, dass die Vorraussetzungen schon nicht so ideal sind. 
Ich bin gespannt, wer Bilbo darstellen wird..oder Bard..oder oder *g*

Ich ich optimistisch und hoffe das Beste


----------



## Mandalorianer (23 März 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit Film*

*Hoffnung für den HOBBIT
11.08.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: NY Magazine*

Brandheiße Neuigkeiten aus Hollywood: Das New York Magazine berichtet, dass die Rettung von Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer (MGM) nun hingegen aller Erwartungen kurz bevor stehe. Wie heute bekannt wurde, will die Filmproduktionsfirma SPYGLASS ENTERTAINMENT noch diese Woche einen entsprechenden Vertrag unterschreiben.


Die Hauptgläubiger verhandeln bereits seit Wochen mit den SPYGLASS-Bossen Gary Barber und Roger Birnbaum, die das Ruder des hochverschuldeten Filmstudios MGM übernehmen sollen. SPYGLASS werde den Presseberichten zufolge außerdem mit 4% an MGM beteiligt. Die restlichen Anteile gehen an die Gläubiger, die im Gegenzug Gläubigerschutz gewähren, also auf die Rückzahlung der Schulden in Höhe von 4 Milliarden US-Dollar verzichten.

Wenn dann noch ein Regisseur für die beiden HOBBIT-Filme gefunden würde, stünde dem offiziellen Produktionsstart nichts mehr im Weg. Aber man soll den Tag bekanntlich nicht vor dem Abend loben. Bei aller Freude sollte nicht vergessen werden, dass genau dieser Punkt schon einmal im Juni 2010 erreicht worden war, woraus auch erstmal nichts wurde. Also für Freude ist es noch zu früh, aber Hoffnung ist durchaus berechtigt.

Spyglass wurde im Jahr 1998 gegründet und hat Filme wie WANTED, BRUCE ALLMÄCHTIG oder STAR TREK produziert.


*Sylvester McCoy: Ich spiele im HOBBIT mit
30.08.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: Argyllshire Standard*

Kürzlich machten Gerüchte die Runde, dass der schottische Schauspieler Sylvester McCoy die Hauptrolle im HOBBIT übernehmen würde. Dies schien aufgrund seines Alters allerdings eher unwahrscheinlich. Jetzt meldete sich der ehemalige Dr. Who Darsteller selbst zu Wort und bestätigte, dass er tatsächlich eine Rolle im HOBBIT spielen werde, allerdings nicht Bilbo Beutlin.

"Ja, ich habe eine Rolle im HOBBIT", erklärte er dem Reporter der schottischen Zeitung The Argyllshire Standard. "Wir befinden uns derzeit noch in den letzten Verhandlungen – es gibt noch einen anderen Anwärter für die Rolle. Ich spiele zwar nicht Bilbo, aber trotzdem eine größere Rolle." In dem Artikel wird spekuliert, dass er vermutlich einen Zauberer verkörpern werde. Da die Rolle des Gandalf schon mit Ian McKellen besetzt ist, handelt es sich vermutlich um Radagast den Braunen, einen Freund von Gandalf, der wie dieser zu den Istari zählt.

Ob er nun wirklich Radagast spielt oder nicht bleibt Spekulation, klar ist nur, dass eine sehr große Chance besteht, dass wir Sylvester McCoy tatsächlich in der HOBBIT-Verfilmung sehen werden.

*Deutsche Fans wollen HOBBIT in 3D
05.09.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: HDRF*

Seit James Camerons AVATAR - AUFBRUCH NACH PANDORA herrscht ein regelrechter 3D-Hype im Kino. Unabhängig von der Qualität eines Films scheint das Format 3D die Zuschauer magisch anzuziehen. Wir haben Euch in den letzten Wochen gefragt, ob Ihr Euch auch den HOBBIT in 3D wünscht. Das Ergebnis lautet eindeutig: Ja!

Insgesamt haben 3.818 User an der Umfrage teilgenommen und fast die Hälfte davon würden den HOBBIT gerne in 3D sehen. 

Peter Jackson und Guillermo del Toro äußerten allerdings in der Vergangenheit mehrfach, dass sie eher dazu tendieren würden, den HOBBIT nicht in 3D zu drehen, weil sie die Methode einerseits noch nicht für gut genug empfinden würden und andererseits, weil es nicht zum Stil der Erzählung passen würde.

Matt Dravitzki, Sprecher von Peter Jacksons Produktionsfirma Wingnut, erklärte im März letzten Jahres, dass es zwar eine Anfrage von Warner diesbezüglich gebe, aber "...wir haben ja bisher nicht mal eine Besetzung noch haben wir grünes Licht. Und bevor das nicht passiert ist, wird es auch keine Entscheidungen zu 3D geben."


*Martin Freeman lehnt HOBBIT-Hauptrolle ab
07.09.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: The Sun*

Martin Freeman war für viele Fans die erste Wahl für die Rolle des Bilbo Beutlin in DER HOBBIT. Und tatsächlich hatten auch die Filmemacher den britischen Schauspieler im Sinn. Doch leider kam das Angebot zu spät und Freeman hatte bereits einen anderen längerfristigen Vertrag unterschrieben, berichtet jetzt die SUN.


Martin Freeman (38) ist bekannt aus Filmen wie PER ANHALTER DURCH DIE GALAXIS oder HOT FUZZ. Als ihm die Hauptrolle für den HOBBIT angeboten wurden, hatte gerade den Vertrag für die neue BBC-Serie SHERLOCK unterschrieben, in der er die Rolle des Gehilfen Dr. Watson spielt. Das berichtet jedenfalls die britische Zeitung THE SUN und zitiert eine anonyme Quelle.

Das war eine der schwierigsten Entscheidungen seiner Karriere. [...] Es war einfach zu spät für Martin, weil er gerade den Vertrag für SHERLOCK unterschrieben hatte. Das war natürlich sehr schmerzhaft für ihn, aber er hatte keine andere Wahl.

Das Blatt berichtet weiter, dass derzeit Castings in London, New York und Sydney stattfinden. Die Quelle weiß weiter zu berichten, dass die Schauspieler während des Castings vor einer Kamera vier Seiten Dialog lesen müssten, die dann Peter Jackson gezeigt würden. Da Martin Freeman abgesagt hätte, würde sich Jackson jetzt nach einem unbekannten Schauspieler umsehen.

*Martin Freeman noch im Rennen
09.09.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: EW*

Wie mittlerweile mehrere Quellen berichte, war der britische Schauspieler Martin Freeman tatsächlich die erste Wahl für die Rolle des Bilbo Beutlin in der HOBBIT-Verfilmung. Um so tragischer, dass er die Rolle wegen eines anderen Projekts ablehnen musste. Doch es gibt noch Hoffnung, berichtet jetzt exklusiv Entertainment Weekly.

Wie wir kürzlich berichtet haben, musste Martin Freeman die Hauptrolle im HOBBIT ablehnen, weil er sich kurz vorher für mehrere Staffeln der neuen BBC-Serie SHERLOCK verpflichtet hatte.

Nun weiß Entertainment Weekly aus angeblich sicherer Quelle zu berichten, dass die Studios das Interesse an Martin Freeman aber noch nicht aufgegeben habe. New Line und MGM würden gerade an einem neuen Zeitplan arbeiten, die es Freeman erlauben würden beide Projekte nebeneinander zu realisieren.

Bereits 2007 hatten sich Freeman und Peter Jackson getroffen (MTV Bericht) und damit die Gerüchte-Küche kräftig angeheizt.

Wäre Martin Freeman der passende Bilbo-Darsteller? Diskutiert hier in unserem Forum mit anderen Usern über diese Besetzung.

*
HOBBIT-Drehstart auf Januar verschoben
11.09.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: The Bolton News*

Wieder einmal wurde der Drehstart für die beiden HOBBIT-Filme verschoben. Ian McKellen äußerte jetzt in einem Interview, dass derzeit geplant sei, im Januar 2011 mit den Dreharbeiten zu beginnen.

Der Grund für die Verzögerung ist natürlich die Pleite des Produktionsstudios MGM, über die wir in der Vergangenheit mehrfach berichtet haben. Die Gläubiger wollen am 15. September entscheiden, wie die Zukunft des Studios aussieht. Erst danach kann über die Zukunft der HOBBIT-Filme gesprochen werden, damit die Produktion endlich grünes Licht bekommt.

Januar ist in Neuseeland Hochsommer, also die perfekte Zeit, um die Auenland-Szenen zu drehen. Die Ankunft von Gandalf im Auenland in DER HERR DER RINGE wurden vor etwa 11 Jahren ebenfalls im Januar gedreht.

*MGM erzielt neue Fristverlängerung
16.09.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: Hollywood Reporter*

Langsam nervts! HOBBIT-Studio MGM kommt nicht in die Pötte. Gestern sollte eine Entscheidung über die Zukunft die Pleiteladens gefällt werden, der mit über 4 Milliarden Dollar in den Miesen steckt. Doch stattdessen gewährten die Gläubiger eine siebte Fristverlängerung - Stichtag: 29. Oktober 2010


Es ist kompliziert. Die über 100 Hauptgläubiger haben sich offenbar gegen den angekündigten Gläubigerschutz entschieden. Geplant war ursprünglich, dass MGM von der Produktionsfirma SPYGLASS ENTERTAINMENT übernommen wird, wenn die Gläubiger auf ihre Forderungen verzichten. Dafür hätte man sie an den kommenden Einnahmen beteiligt. Dies war den Gläubigern aber anscheinend zu unsicher. Nun fordern sie bis zum 29. Oktober zumindest 250 Millionen Dollar der letzten Finanzspritze zurück. Eine Zahlung, die MGM derzeit nicht leisten kann. Hätten sie auf ihre Forderungen verzichtet, wäre das Studio vorerst gerettet gewesen. So scheint es keinen Ausweg aus der Insolvenz mehr zu geben, wenn nicht in Kürze ein Wunder geschieht, wird das Studio zwangsaufgelöst. Dies würde bedeuten, dass MGM mit allen Lizenzen und Rechten unter den Gläubigern aufgeteilt würde. Selbst wenn das Studio symbolisch am Leben gehalten würde, wäre dies das Aus für alle zukünftigen Produktionen unter dem Logo des Löwen. Einziger Hoffnungsschimmer ist das Rettungsangebot von SPYGLASS, das MGM aus der Pleite führen soll, wenn die Gläubiger auf ihre Forderungen verzichten, wozu diese aber im Moment nicht bereit sind.

*MGM verhandelt weiter mit SPYGLASS
21.09.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: Deadline
*
Trotz des attraktiven Übernahmeangebots durch den indischen Großkonzern Sahara India Pariwar scheint das MGM-Komitee weiterhin an dem vorherigen Angebot von SPYGLASS festzuhalten, wie jetzt ein internes Memo an die Mitarbeiter enthüllt.


*Der folgende interne Brief ging gestern an alle Mitarbeiter von MGM.

Liebe Mitarbeiter,*

Wir möchten die Gelegenheit nutzen, um Euch auf den aktuellen Stand der Restrukturierungsmaßnahmen unserer Firma zu bringen. Erst kürzlich haben wir verkündet, dass die Gläubiger erneut einer Verlängerung der Tilgungsfrist zugestimmt haben, damit wir die mit den Krediten verbundenen Verpflichtungen erfüllen können. Wir wissen diese anhaltende Unterstützung während dieser Phase wirklich zu schätzen.

Wir haben festgestellt, dass es während der Restrukturierungsmaßnamen in den Medien und auch darüber hinaus sehr viele Spekulationen über die Zukunft der Firma gibt, die sehr verstörend sein können. Wir wissen Euren großartigen Einsatz und die harte Arbeit im letzten Jahr wirklich zu schätzen. Und wir versichern, dass wir an einer möglichst schnellen und umsichtigen Lösung arbeiten. Aber noch stecken wir mitten in diesem Prozess und bitten um Verständnis, wenn derzeit nicht alle Fragen beantwortet werden können.
Der aktuelle Stand ist, dass wir ein unverbindliches Angebot der Spyglass Entertainment Geschäftsführer Gary Barber und Roger Brinbaum bekommen haben, die anbieten, stellvertretende Geschäftsführer von MGM zu werden, um die Restrukturierung abzuschließen. Wir glauben, dass diese Entwicklung ein sehr konstruktiver Schritt in Richtung Einigung ist.

Die Firma wird in den nächsten Wochen zusammen mit den Herren Barber und Birnbaum die Übernahmebedingungen und entsprechende Verträge ausarbeiten. Es kann also sein, dass Ihr einige neue Gesichter im Gebäude sehen werden. Wenn es bedeutsame und endgültige Entscheidungen in diesem Ablauf gibt, dann lassen wir es Euch sofort wissen.

Bitte beachtet, dass diese Informationen vertraulich sind. Es ist nicht erlaubt, sie an Außenstehende weiterzuleiten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Steve, Mary und Bedi

Das Gerücht um eine Übernahme durch den indischen Großkonzern scheint die derzeitige Geschäftsführung dazu bewogen zu haben, diesen Brief zu verfassen, aus dem hervor geht, dass trotz aller Spekulationen weiterhin an dem SPYGLASS-Deal festgehalten wird. Der Original-Text kann hier bei Deadline nachgelesen werden.

Die Hauptgläubiger verhandeln bereits seit Wochen mit den SPYGLASS-Bossen Gary Barber und Roger Birnbaum, die das Ruder des hochverschuldeten Filmstudios MGM übernehmen sollen. SPYGLASS werde den Presseberichten zufolge mit 4% an MGM beteiligt. Die restlichen Anteile gehen an die Gläubiger, die im Gegenzug Gläubigerschutz gewähren sollen, also auf die Rückzahlung der Schulden in Höhe von 4 Milliarden US-Dollar verzichten.
*
HOBBIT-Casting-Aufruf in Neuseeland
22.09.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: Noldor Blog*

In der gestrigen Ausgabe der neuseeländischen Zeitung Dominion Post gab es eine Casting-Anzeige für besonders kleinen und außergewöhnlich großen Menschen als Doubles für die HOBBIT-Produktion. Anscheinend kommt nun doch Bewegung in die Sache.


In der Anzeige heißt es offiziell, dass die HOBBIT-Castingabteilung derzeit große und kleine Personen als Größen-Doubles für die beiden HOBBIT-Filme sucht. Speziell gesucht werden Männer und Frauen ab 16 Jahren, die entweder zwischen 123 und 158 Zentimeter klein sind, oder aber größer als 203 Zentimeter. Das Casting findet statt am 26. September im Te Whaea National Dance & Drama Centre in der Hutchison Road 11 in Newtown, Wellington.

Obwohl die Produktion offiziell noch kein grünes Licht hat, scheint nun doch wieder etwas Bewegung in die Sache zu kommen. Anscheinend glauben auch die neuseeländischen Filmemacher, dass es bald eine Lösung für die MGM-Pleite gibt.

Im Web veröffentlicht wurde die Anzeige von Jack M., einem neuseeländischen Tourguide, der Führungen zu den Locations veranstaltet und außerdem den Noldor Blog mit lokalen Neuigkeiten zur HOBBIt-Verfilmung betreibt.

*MGM lehnt 2-Milliarden-Dollar-Angebot ab
25.09.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: AP*

Wie die Presseagentur AP berichtet, hat Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Inc (MGM) das Kaufangebot in Höhe von 2 Milliarden Dollar durch den indischen Großkonzern Sahara India Pariwar innerhalb weniger Stunden abgelehnt.

Subrata Roy Sahara, der Geschäftsführer des indischen Konzerns, hatte mit einem Vertreter des Gläubiger-Komitees von MGM am Dienstag telefoniert. Jetzt kam heraus, dass das Angebot noch am gleichen Tag abgelehnt worden war.

Das bedeutet, dass die Restrukturierungspläne gemeinsam mit SPYGLASS auf einem sehr guten Weg sein müssen, sonst hätte man sich so ein gutes Angebot sicherlich nicht durch die Lappen gehen lassen. Wir warten täglich auf ein offizielles Statement.

*Gewerkschaft ruft HOBBIT-Darsteller zum Streik auf
27.09.2010 von Eorl87; Quelle: Variety*

Die sieben großen Gewerkschaften der Schauspieler in den westlichen Ländern haben alle zukünftigen Darsteller der HOBBIT-Filme dazu aufgerufen, in den Streik zu treten und Filmrollen nicht anzunehmen. Neben den Problemen um MGM und der Regisseurfrage ist dies nun ein weiterer großer Brocken auf dem Weg zum angekündigten Drehstart Anfang des nächsten Jahres.

Die Gewerkschaften der Schauspieler aus allen westlichen Ländern warnen davor, dass die Verträge nicht nach den Richtlinien der Schauspielergewerkschaften erstellt worden sind und "unverhandelbar" seien. Deshalb riefen die Gewerkschaften in einer öffentlichen Aufforderung die zukünftigen Schauspieler dazu auf, das HOBBIT-Projekt zu bestreiken. Ziel sei es, dass die Verträge angepasst werden.

Diese Tatsache ist allerdings keine Ausnahme. Ähnliche Verhältnisse gibt es derzeit z. B. bei MAD MAX 4 und HAPPY FEET 2.

Die Gewerkschaften geben sich allerdings positiv, dass diese Probleme zur Zufriedenheit beider Seiten gelöst werden. Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden.

Peter Jackson kündigte vor kurzem an (wir berichteten), dass die Castings anlaufen und die Dreharbeiten voraussichtlich im Januar 2011 starten sollen.

*
HOBBIT-Studios mischen sich ein
28.09.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: Variety*

Nach dem Aufruf der Schauspieler-Gewerkschaften an ihre Mitglieder, den HOBBIT zu boykotieren und dem anschließenden Statement von Peter Jackson haben sich nun auch die HOBBIT-Produktionsfirmen zu Wort gemeldet.

Die drei Studios Warner Bros., New Line und MGM veröffentlichten in der Variety einen offenen Brief, in dem sie ankündigten, dass sie Darsteller und Crew, soweit dies anwendbar sei, nach Tarifbedingungen beschäftigen würden und die Rechte der Arbeitnehmer entsprechend achten. Sie seien sehr stolz auf ihre guten Beziehungen zu den Gewerkschaften und schätzten deren Einsatz, die Produktion als "antigewerkschaftlich" zu bezeichnen, sei unfair. Ebenso seien die Vorwürfe gegen Jackson unangebracht, insbesondere da er die Filmindustrie in Neuseeland mit großem Einsatz unterstütze. Desweiteren deuten sie an, dass sie bei einem Boykott über einen Wechsel des Drehortes nachdenken würden. Bei einer Filmproduktion sei Planungssicherheit unerlässlich und man wolle vermeiden an krisenanfälligen Locations zu drehen und behalte sich darum vor, "alternative Optionen" in Erwägung zu ziehen.
*
MGM nun doch an Bollywood-Angebot interessiert
29.09.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: Businessweek*

Wie der indische Großkonzern Sahara India Pariwar jetzt bekannt gab, denkt das angeschlagene Hollywood-Studio Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Inc. (MGM) nun doch über das Übernahme-Angebot in Höhe von 2 Milliarden Dollar nach.

Man hätte das Angebot aus Versehen voreilig abgelehnt, weil die Dokumente einen Betrag von 90 Milliarden Indischen Rupien auswiesen, womit das Gläubiger-Komitee von MGM nicht viel anfangen konnte. Nachdem sie aber erfuhren, dass dies umgerechnet 2 Milliarden US-Dollar sind, zeigten sie wieder Interesse. Sahara hat zu dem Zweck bereits eine amerikanische Investment Bank in Spiel gebracht, die den Konzern nun in den USA vertritt.

MGM besitzt 50% der Filmrechte am HOBBIT und sucht derzeit eine Möglichkeit der Insolvenz zu entgehen. Seit Monaten laufen die Verhandlungen mit Investoren und potentiellen Käufern. Erst wenn MGM in trockenen Tüchern ist, bekommt die HOBBIT-Produktion grünes Licht.

Bis zum 29. Oktober soll eine Entscheidung in der Sache fallen.

*Peter Jackson erteilt Schauspielern Abfuhr
01.10.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: Stuff
*
Peter Jackson wird sich nicht mit Vertretern des neuseeländischen Schauspieler-Verbandes Actors Equity treffen, um mit ihnen die Arbeitsbedingungen beim HOBBIT zu besprechen, gab jetzt der Pressesprecher des Regisseurs bekannt.

"Der Grund ist einfach: Wir können gar nicht", so Matthew Dravitzki gegenüber der neuseeländischen Presse. "Der Verband möchte sich mit Peter Jackson treffen, doch er ist ja nicht der einzige Produzent im Land. Wir können nicht einfach etwas besprechen, was Auswirkungen auf die gesamte Branche haben würde. Und es arbeiten ja nur die wenigsten an einem Multi-Millionen-Dollar-Projekt."

Der Sprecher erklärte weiter, dass der Verband mit dem HOBBIT ein Exempel statuieren wolle, aber das hätte Auswirkungen auf die gesamte neuseeländische Film-Branche. Und dies könne man nicht verantworten.

Stattdessen solle man sich doch lieber an die lokale Filmbranche wenden, beispielsweise an die "Screen Production and Development Association" (kurz SPADA).

"Sie benutzen den HOBBIT um ihre allgemeine Forderungen geltend zu machen. Aber das ist der falsche Weg. Wir haben das Gefühl, dass sie uns nur ausgesucht haben, damit sie die öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit bekommen."

Beim gestrigen Treffen in Wellington hatte die Mehrheit der rund 60 anwesenden Schauspieler gefordert, sich mit Peter Jackson zu treffen, um das Problem zu lösen. Vertretern von Peter Jackson und Wingnut Films wurde jedoch das Podium verweigert, als sie ihre Position darlegen wollten.

Der neuseeländische Schauspieler-Verband Actors Equity hatte sich mit der australischen "Media, Entertainment and Arts Alliance" zusammen geschlossen, um bessere Arbeitsbedingungen bei der HOBBIT-Produktion zu erzwingen. Werde man die Bedingungen nicht erfüllen, drohten sie mit Boykott der Produktion.

Sir Peter Jackson erklärte gestern, dass die Gagen beim HOBBIT höher seien, als von der "Screen Actor's Guild of America" gefordert. Ein Schauspieler in einer kleinen Nebenrolle könne damit rechnen umgerechnet ca. 2.700 Euro pro Woche beim HOBBIT zu verdienen. Das geforderte Mindesthonorar der amerikanischen Gewerkschaft liegt bei nur 2.000 Euro pro Woche.
*
Brand in HOBBIT-Filmstudio
01.10.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: NZPA*

Ein Fluch scheint auf der HOBBIT-Produktion zu liegen. Nach Produzenten-Pleite und Schauspieler-Boykott ist heute eins der HOBBIT-Filmstudios in Wellington ein Opfer der Flammen geworden. Schaden: Über 1,5 Millionen Euro!


Peter Jacksons Filmstudio für Miniatur- und Modell-Aufnahmen in der Rongotai Road in Wellington, ist heute gegen 16 Uhr Ortszeit durch einen Brand zerstört worden. Die angerückte Feuerwehr-Truppe brauchte drei Stunden um die Flammen unter Kontrolle zu bekommen.

"Ja, da wollten wir eigentlich Teile des HOBBITs drehen", erklärte Matthew Dravitzki, Sprecher von Peter Jacksons Produktionsfirma Wingnut Films gegenüber der neuseeländischen Presse.

Unklar ist allerdings, ob sich in dem Gebäude, in dem schon für DER HERR DER RINGE gedreht worden war, bereits Modelle und Sets für die HOBBIT-Produktion befanden.

"Das ist eine auf Miniaturen spezialisierte Einrichtung, eine der wenigen weltweit", erklärte Dravitzki weiter, "ich kann im Moment keine Stellungnahme dazu abgeben, in wie weit der Brand Probleme verursacht."

Wie groß der Schaden genau sei und was gerettet werden konnte, sei zu dem aktuellen Zeitpunkt unklar und könne vermutlich erst nach dem Wochenende geklärt werden.

Menschen kamen bei dem Brand zum Glück nicht zu Schaden, der Sachschaden alleine am Gebäude wird von Experten auf über 1,7 Millionen Euro geschätzt.


*DER HOBBIT - Bald ist es soweit!
02.10.2010 von Eorl87; Quelle: The New York Times*

Nach den katastrophalen Nachrichten der letzten Tage macht die "New York Times" nun wieder Hoffnung: Die Vertragsverhandlungen für den Beginn der Dreharbeiten zum HOBBIT steht kurz vorm Abschluss.

Nach monatelangen Verhandlungen und Verzögerungen wird erwartet, dass die beteiligten Filmstudios Warner Brothers und MGM Anfang des neuen Jahres alles in Sack und Tüten haben werden, um dem HOBBIT grünes Licht zu geben.

Wir haben hier für euch die wichtigsten Fakten zur HOBBIT-Verfilmung zusammengetragen:
Die Filme werden in 3D gefilmt

Die Begründung dafür liege wenige weniger im Künstlerischen. Nach der Meinung von Peter Jackson und Guillermo del Toro (der ursprünglich als Regisseur engagiert war, das Projekt aus Zeitgründen aber wieder verlassen musste) reiche 2D um diesen Film, der um einiges intimer werde als die HERR DER RINGE-Trilogie, zu realisieren. Allerdings wolle man sich nicht von der aktuellen Entwicklung abhängen lassen. Es ist also wahrscheinlich eine Studioentscheidung, die darauf abzielt, Besucher Premiumpreise für das 3D-Erlebnis bezahlen zu lassen.
Peter Jackson führt Regie
Peter Jackson
Peter Jackson

Er hat bereits die HERR DER RINGE-Trilogie abgedreht, ist Drehbuchkoautor und Produzent der HOBBIT-Filme. Nun würde er auch die Regie übernehmen, nachdem Guillermo del Toro Anfang des Jahres das Projekt verlassen hatte. Dies ist bislang noch nicht bestätigt. Allerdings ist Peter Jackson der einzige Regisseur, der mit der Materie sehr tief vertraut ist. Zuliebe einer schnellen Einigung um den Drehstart könnte es den Studios sehr lieb sein, wenn sich Jackson offiziell bereit erkläre.
2012

Dezember-Start für den ersten Teil von DER HOBBIT. Der zweite kommt dann ein Jahr später. Peter Jackson hat immer wieder verdeutlicht, dass, solange er an dem Projekt beteiligt ist, die Filme in der Vorweihnachtszeit anlaufen werden. Ob dieses Datum aufgrund der Verzögerungen realisiert werden kann, ist bislang nicht bekannt.
Finanzierung

Auf Grund der miserablen Lage der Filmkonzerns MGM und der bevorstehenden Übernahme durch einen anderen Konzern wird angenommen, dass Warner Brothers den größeren Teil der Kosten übernehmen wird. Bevor der Film grünes Licht bekommt, muss die Lage um den Filmkonzern MGM geklärt sein. Dies stehe nun kurz bevor (wir berichteten).
Gewerkschaften

Letzte Woche haben diverse Gewerkschaften auf der ganzen Welt Schauspieler in Nebenrollen davor gewarnt, Angebote an dem Film anzunehmen. Die Verträge und die daraus resultierenden Vergütungen seien nicht den gewerkschaftlichen Leitlinien entsprechend verhandelt worden. Nachdem sich sogar die Regierung eingeschaltet hat, haben Warner, New Line und MGM daraufhin angekündigt, den Film in Osteuropa zu drehen, wenn man den Streit nicht beilegen könne. Dies stehe nun kurz bevor.
Brand im HOBBIT Studio

Erst gestern brannte es lichterloh im HOBBIT-Studio in Wellington. Hier sollte ein Teil des Filmes realisiert werden. In dem Studio befanden sich hauptsächlich Teile des Effektschmiede Weta, sowie Miniaturen und Special Effects Artefakte. In wie fern der Brand Auswirkungen auf den HOBBIT haben wird, ist noch nicht klar.


Die Fachzeitschrift Variety betätigt ebenfalls, dass es eine positive Entwicklung bezüglich der HOBBIT-Finanzierung gibt. Auch wenn derzeit noch kein Studio zu einer offiziellen Stellungnahme bereit sei, so habe doch ein Insider verlauten lassen, dass es in wenigen Tagen eine offizielle Verlautbarung zur Startfreigabe der HOBBIT-Dreharbeiten gibt.
*
HOBBIT wird Regierungssache
04.10.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: 3News*

Die drohende Gefahr, dass der HOBBIT in einem anderen Land produziert wird und damit Tausende Arbeitsplätze verloren gehen, hat nun auch die neuseeländische Regierung auf den Plan gerufen. Heute morgen traf sich Peter Jackson mit dem neuseeländischen Wirtschaftsminister in Wellington um die Lage zu besprechen.

Wirtschaftsminister Gerry Brownlee, Peter Jackson und Fran Walsh trafen sich heute morgen zu einem Sechs-Augen-Gespräch, um eine Lösung für den aktuellen Schauspieler-Boykott zu finden. Vorher hatte sich Bownlee mit Jennifer Ward-Lealand, der Vorsitzenden der Actors Equity Union unterhalten.

Als Drehstart sei offiziell der Januar 2011 angepeilt gewesen, allerdings sei dieser Termin durch den Aufruf der Gewerkschaften nur gefährdet.

*
Jackson kurz vor Vertragsabschluss
05.10.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: TheWrap*

Wie Hollywood-Insiderin Sharon Waxman in ihrem Blog berichtet steht Peter Jackson kurz vor einem Vertragsabschluss bezüglich seines Regieangebots für die beiden HOBBIT-Filme.

Anscheinend haben MGM und Warner Bros. den Forderungen von Peter Jackson zugestimmt. Man habe sich auf ein Honorar und eine prozentuale Beteiligung am Gesamtgewinn des HOBBIT-Zweiteilers geeinigt, so der Bericht. Nun stünde der Vertrag kurz davor, unterschrieben zu werden.

Das wird allerdings auch langsam Zeit, weil andere Quellen berichten, dass in wenigen Tagen ein offizielles Statement der Produktionsfirmen zum HOBBIT erwartet wird.

Experten gehen davon aus, dass Jackson bei diesem Projekt eine Rekordbezahlung bekommt. Schon mit KING KONG ist Jackson dem elitären 20/20-Club beigetreten, in dem sonst nur Superstars wie Tom Cruise und Mel Gibson Mitglied sind. Das bedeutete 20 Millionen Dollar Vorauszahlung und 20% Beteiligung an den Gesamteinnahmen. Ob er dies für den HOBBIT getoppt hat, bleibt abzuwarten.
*
Spyglass rettet MGM
08.10.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: AP*

Jetzt ist es offiziell: Wie die angeschlagene HOBBIT-Produktionsfirma Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Inc. (MGM) heute bekannt gab, haben die beiden Spyglass-Gründer Gary Barber und Roger Birnbaum die Geschäftsführung übernommen. Dies ist aber nur der erste Schritt eines komplizierten Rettungsplans.


Mit der neuen Chef-Etage soll MGM als nächstes kontrolliert in die Planinsolvenz geführt werden, um den Schuldenberg in Höhe von mittlerweile über 4 Milliarden Dollar Schulden abzubauen. Eine Planinsolvenz ist ein Verfahren, bei dem ein Unternehmen, das in der Substanz überlebensfähig ist, zwar in die Insolvenz geht, aber nicht zerschlagen, sondern anhand eines ausgefeilten Plans wieder saniert wird.

Und dieser Plan sieht bei MGM wie folgt aus: Gary Barber und Roger Birnbaum werden vier Prozent der Anteile von MGM erwerben, der Rest der Anteile geht an die Gläubiger, die im Gegenzug zugestimmt haben MGM die Schulden zu erlassen. Diese über 90% Anteile sollen dadurch aufgewertet werden, dass die Spyglass-Gründer einen Teil ihres Filmarchivs, unter anderem die Filme SEABISCUIT und THE SIXTH SENSE, in das MGM-Archiv übertragen. Experten gehen davon aus, dass MGM nach der Restrukturierung mit Spyglass fusionieren wird.

Spyglass Entertainment wurde 1998 mit der Hilfe von Leo Kirch, Silvio Berlusconi und dem Disney-Konzern gegründet. Heute gehört es dem Finanzinvestor Cerberus. Zuletzt hatte Spyglass mit Filmen wie WANTED oder STAR TREK Erfolg gefeiert.

*
Lionsgate mischt sich ein
13.10.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: Reuters*

Obwohl Spyglass-Bosse Gary Barber and Roger Birnbaum bereits die Führung des schwer angeschlagenen Traditionsstudios MGM übernommen hat, greift seit gestern auch die kanadische Medienfirma Lionsgate nach Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer. Strippenzieher ist der milliardenschwerer Investor Carl Icahn, der große Anteile beider Firmen besitzt und diese jetzt zusammen führen möchte.


Der US-Milliardär Icahn besitzt etwa ein Drittel an Lionsgate Entertainment und ist derzeit der größte Anteilseigner an MGM, wo er zwischen 400 – 500 Millionen US-Dollar hält, dies entspricht rund zehn Prozent der Gesamtschulden.

"Carl ist ein unglaublich eifriger aber auch unberechenbarer Typ. Der wacht morgens um neun auf und denkt sich spontan: Hey, ich besitze 30 Prozent von Lionsgate und 10 Prozent der MGM-Schulden. Der beste Weg für mich Geld zu machen, wäre es beide Firmen zu verschmelzen", erklärte Gordon Crawford, Portfolio-Manager bei Capital Research Global Investors, einem weiteren Anteilshaber bei Lionsgate im Interview mit TheWrap.com. "Für mich machen nur zwei Möglichkeiten Sinn, entweder eine Fusion mit Time Warner, die bar bezahlen wollen, oder die Fusion mit Lionsgate, dann könnte man sich die Kosten teilen. Denn JAMES BOND und DER HOBBIT müssen unbedingt produziert werden. Das ist offensichtlich", so Crawford weiter.


*Update folgt , es wird spannend :thumbup:
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Mandalorianer (23 März 2011)

*AW: Der Hobbit Film*

*DAS SIND BILBO, THORIN & CO. !!!!!!
22.10.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: NLC*

Die Ereignisse überschlagen sich. Während Neuseeland noch zittert, ob es den Zuschlag als Filmland bekommt, hat Peter Jackson in Zusammenarbeit mit der Produktionsfirma New Line Cinema die Hauptdarsteller des Zweiteilers offiziell bekannt gegeben! VORHANG AUF FÜR DIE HAUPTDARSTELLER DES HOBBITS!


*Martin Freeman ist BILBO BEUTLIN: *Wie bereits vermutet übernimmt der britische Schauspieler, bekannt aus THE OFFICE und PER ANHALTER DURCH DIE GALAXIS die Hauptrolle des Zweiteilers. Peter Jacksons freut sich über die Besetzung: "Von allen Gerüchten und Spekulationen abgesehen gab es für uns immer nur einen Bilbo Beutlin. Es geschieht nur selten, dass man einen Schauspieler trifft und sofort weiß, dass er für die Rolle geboren ist. Aber als ich Martin traf, war das der Fall. Er ist intelligent, lustig, überraschend und mutig - genau wie Bilbo. Und ich bin unglaublich stolz, dass wir verkünden dürfen, dass er unser Hobbit ist."


*Richard Armitage ist THORIN EICHENSCHILD:* Der stolze Zwergenanführer wird von dem überraschend jungen britischen Schauspieler Richard Armitage (Jahrgang 1971) gespielt. Er hat bereits unzählige Fernsehauftritte, vornehmlich in britischen Serien, absolviert. Seine erste Hauptrolle übernahm er 2004 in dem BBC-Drama NORTH & SOUTH nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Elizabeth Gaskell. In seiner Rolle als John Thornton gelang ihm dabei der Durchbruch. "Richard ist einer der aufregensten und dynamischsten Schauspieler, die derzeit im Fernsehen zu sehen sind", so Jackson zu der Besetzung. "Wir wissen, dass er einen beeindruckenden Thorin Eichenschild geben wird. Wir können es kaum abwarten, ihn auf seine Reise zu schicken und wir freuen uns, dass einer der beliebtesten Charaktere Mittelerdes in so guten Händen ist." Von wegen alter, behaarter Zwerg! Unser Thorin Eichenschild ist ein Frauenschwarm! Wer hätte das gedacht?



*Aidan Turner ist KILI:* Dass die beiden jüngsten Zwerge in der Gruppe auch mit jungen Schauspielern besetzt werden, war zu erwarten. Aidan Turner (Jahrgang 1983) ist ein irische Fernsehschauspieler, der unter anderem als Vampir in der aktuellen Serie BEING HUMAN zu sehen ist, aber auch kleine Auftritte in anderen BBC-Serien absolvierte. Jackson: "Aidan ist ein wundervoller und begabter junger Schauspieler aus Irland. Er bringt die richtige Portion Herz und Humor mit für die Rolle von Kili."


*Rob Kazinsky ist FILI: *Der andere Jung-Zwerg wird von Robert Kazinsky (Jahrgang 1983) gespielt, zu dessen größten Auftritten seine Rolle als Casper Rose im TV-Drama DREAM TEAM und seine Rolle als Sean Slater in der Soap-Serie EASTENDERS zählt. Wie auch schon seinerzeit bei DER HERR DER RINGE setzt Peter Jackson auf unverbrauchte Gesichter. Peter Jackson: "Rob ist ein außergewöhnlich talentierter junger Schauspieler, dem eine große Karriere bevorsteht. Ich freue mich, dass er zugesagt hat, die Rolle von Fili zu übernehmen. Neben seinem Schauspieltalent ist er übrigens auch ein preisgekrönter Schwertkämpfer und ich freue mich schon darauf ihm zuzusehen, wie er einer Horde marodierender Orks den Hintern versohlt."


*Graham McTavish ist DWALIN:* Graham McTavish (Jahrgang 1961) gehört zu den älteren Gesichtern in Thorins Gruppe. Der schottische Schauspieler ist unter anderem bekannt als knallharter Söldner-Anführer Lewis im letzten RAMBO-Film. 2009 spielte er im Film HOOLIGANS 2 eine der Hauptrollen. Des Weiteren spielt er in der achten Staffel der Fernsehserie 24 einen russischen Diplomaten. Weitere Auftritte absolvierte er bei LOST, CSI MIAMI, NAVY CSI oder bei NUMB3RS. Jackson: "Graham ist ein fantastischer Schauspieler, der sehr viel Erfahrung mitbringt, die er in seine Darstellung von Dwalin einfließen lassen kann."

*John Callen ist ÓIN:* A Kiwi in the House! Óin wird vom neuseeländischen Schauspieler John Callen verkörpert, der unter anderem bei den Serie POWER RANGERS mitspielte. Außerdem sah man ihn in dem Film ANSCHLAG AUF DIE RAINBOW WARRIOR. Meistens ist Callen aber als Theater-Regisseur unterwegs, und ab und zu führt er Regie bei Fernsehserien, wie beispielsweise bei der Kinderserie THE TRIBE, von der 8 Folgen unter seiner Leitung entstanden. (Leider haben wir noch kein aktuelles Bild von John Callen gefunden)


*Mark Hadlow ist DORI:* Der neuseeländische Schauspieler und Comedian Mark Hadlow spielt Dori, einen der stärkste Zwerg unter Thorin Eichenschilds Gefolgsleuten, der Bilbo um das ein oder andere Mal trägt, wenn es schnell gehen muss. Wir sind gespannt darauf, wie Mark Hadlow seinen Kollegen Martin Freeman durch die Gegend trägt. "Ich habe mit Mark Hadlow schon an vielen Projekten gearbeitet", so Peter Jackson, "er ist ein fantastischer Schauspieler.". Hadlow war unter anderem in Jacksons KING KONG als Harry zu sehen war. Außerdem lieh er einigen der Charakteren in Jacksons MEET THE FEEBLES seine Stimme.


*Peter Hambleton ist GLÓIN:* Noch ein Kiwi in der Truppe, in der Rolle des griesgrämigen Glóin, der Bilbo nicht ausstehen kann und ihn als feigen "Einfaltspinsel aus dem Auenland" bezeichnet. Glóin ist übrigens auch der Vater von Gimli aus DER HERR DER RINGE, und tauchte dort sogar bei Elronds Rat auf, wurde aber von einem anderen Schauspieler gespielt. Hambleton hat unter anderem auch in ANSCHLAG AUF DIE RAINBOW WARRIOR mitgespielt. Er lebt in Wellington und ist dort ein bekannter Theater-Schauspieler, der schon in über 60 Stücken mitgespielt hat, unter anderem in TOI WHAKAARI und A MIDSUMMER NIGHT`S DREAM.


*Stephen Hunter ist BOMBUR: *Der Neuseeländer Stephen Hunter kennt sich aus mit komischen Rollen und passt hervorragend als dicker Zwerg Bombur, der sicherlich den einen oder anderen komischen Moment liefern wird. Aber auch mit ernsthaften Rollen kennt sich Hunter aus und war unter anderem in den Serien ALL SAINTS, LOVE MY WAY, HOME AND AWAY und SHORTLAND STREET zu sehen. Einige Ausschnitte von Hunters bisherigen Auftritten, kann man sich hier in seinem Show-Reel anschauen.


*Jackson: Ich kann nicht mehr
22.10.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: Dominon Post*

Mittlerweile liefert die Geschichte um die HOBBIT-Produktion schon genug Stoff für einen eigenen Thriller. Nach Boykott-Aufrufen und Anschuldigungen ist Peter Jackson diese Woche in die Offensive gegangen. Er hat Kamerateams an die HOBBIT-Sets geladen, Interviews gegeben und die Hauptdarsteller verkündet. Jetzt will er erst mal nur noch eins: schlafen.

Immer noch droht die Gefahr, dass Neuseeland den HOBBIT und damit eine Investition von einer halben Milliarden Dollar verliert. Die Schuld dafür gibt Jackson der Vorsitzenden der neuseeländischen Gewerkschaften Helen Kelly. „Ich kann’s einfach nicht glauben“, schimpfte der sichtlich müde Jackson im Interview, „Das war das erste Mal, dass ich wirklich richtig wütend geworden bin.“

Auf die Frage des Reporters, ob nun Daumen drücken helfen würde, antwortet Jackson: „Ich weiß nicht, was ich noch alles drücken soll. Ich will nur endlich schlafen. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich nämlich die letzten Tage nicht wirklich viel Schlaf bekommen.“

Wenn der HOBBIT das Land verlassen müsse, dann könne er sicherlich so an die 150 Neuseeländer mitnehmen, aber es würde ihm das Herz zerbrechen, diese unter den 2.500 Mitarbeitern auswählen zu müssen.

Wenn wir die Filme nicht in unserem Land drehen können, was für eine Hoffnung gibt es dann noch?

“Soll ich dann ein Häkchen hinter diejenigen machen, die mitreisen und bei den anderen nicht? Wenn wir die Filme nicht in unserem Land drehen können, was für eine Hoffnung gibt es dann noch? Dann werden wir auch nicht mehr hier leben.“

Warner Bros. (WB) und New Line hatten erst gestern bekannt gegeben, dass sie sich nach einem neuen Drehort umschauen und unter anderem England in Betracht ziehen. Mitarbeiter von WB werden am Montag in Wellington erwartet, um diese Situation zu besprechen.

Helen Kelly wirft Peter Jackson vor, er wolle den HOBBIT aus steuerlichen Gründen in einem anderen Land drehen und bezeichnete den Regisseur als ein „verwöhntes Balg“. Peter Jackson hatte das Interview fassungslos vor dem Fernseher in seinem Haus verfolgt und anschließend sofort die Presse an die Sets nach Wellington eingeladen. Er bezeichnet Kelly als „ahnungslos“ und erklärte weiter „Sie hat wirklich jede nur mögliche Verschwörungstheorie auf den Tisch gepackt. Ich hab schon erwartet, dass sie als nächstes behauptet, ich hätte Präsident John F. Kennedy ermordert.“

Co-producer Philippa Boyens erklärte: “Was mich wirklich aufregt ist die Tatsache, dass Neuseeland nicht länger Mittelerde sein soll. Das bricht mir das Herz.“

Warner Bros. habe nun Angst, dass sich der Fall des Weta Workshop Mitarbeiters James Bryson wiederhole. Bryson war während der HERR DER RINGE Trilogie als selbständiger, freier Modellbauer bei Weta tätig und hatte 2001 New Line verklagt, weil er die Arbeitsbedingungen unfair fand und die Rechte eines Festangestellten forderte. Bryson hatte den Prozess gewonnen, allerdings daraufhin nie wieder einen Job in der Branche bekommen. Peter Jackson beschreibt die Gefahr für Warner Bros. so: „Was wäre nun, wenn plötzlich ein freier Schauspieler, der beim ‚Hobbit’ mitspielt, morgens aufwacht und sich überlegt: Mensch, eigentlich bin ich ja auch ein Angestellter und kein selbständiger Mitarbeiter, genau wie dieser andere Typ damals.“

Und nun zerbreche er sich 24 Stunden am Tag den Kopf darüber, wie er Warner Bros. überzeugen könne, den HOBBIT doch in Neuseeland zu drehen.

*
Sylvester McCoy ist Radagast
24.10.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: NZ Herald*

Der schottische Schauspieler Sylvester McCoy gab gestern auf der Armageddon Expo in Auckland bekannt, dass er in den HOBBIT-Filmen als der Istari Radagast der Braune mitspielen werden.


Damit bestätigte er die Gerüchte vom August diesen Jahres. Letzten Donnerstag habe er sich noch mit Peter Jackson und Philippa Boyens in Wellington getroffen, um die letzten Details zu besprechen. Er habe den Vertrag zwar noch nicht unterschrieben, aber die Rolle sei bereits sicher.

McCoy hatte auf dem Anwesen von Peter Jackson und Fran Walsh in Wairarapa übernachtet und berichtet: "Es gibt dort Geheimgänge, einen künstlichen See und eine Insel, eine Burg-Ruine mit Tunneln, einfach großartig. Sie sind sehr warmherzige, nette Leute."

McCoy ist wie Ian McKellen in der Royal Shakespeare Company, und spielte zusammen mit ihm 2007 in KING LEAR.


*Tausende für den HOBBIT
25.10.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: HDRF*

Heute sind hohe Vertreter von Warner Bros. in Wellington eingetroffen, um mit Peter Jackson den Abzug des HOBBITs aus Neuseeland zu besprechen. Aber so einfach wollen sich die Kiwis den HOBBIT nicht nehmen lassen und hatten zu einer landesweiten Mega-Kundgebung aufgerufen.


In einer bisher einzigartigen Aktion haben sich heute Tausende Neuseeländer versammelt, um ihre Solidarität mit Peter Jackson zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Treffpunkte waren unter anderem der der Queen-Elizabeth-II-Square in Auckland, der Cathedral Square in Christchurch, Garden Place in Hamilton, die Gollum-Statue in Matamata und The Villiage Green in Queenstown. Haupttreffpunkt war aber der der Civic Square in Wellington, wo sich über 3.000 Neuseeländer getroffen hatten, unter ihnen auch prominente Gesichter wie Richard Taylor oder Alan Lee.

Die Veranstalter hatten im Vorfeld zu einer positive Kundgebung aufgerufen. Es handele sich nicht um einen Protest gegen bestimmte Personen oder Gruppen, sondern nur um eine Solidaritätsbekundung. Entsprechend friedlich liefen die Versammlungen auch ab, mit Musik, Luftballons und guter Stimmung. Eine derartige Identifikation eines Landes mit einem Filmprojekt hat es in der Geschichte noch nicht gegeben. 

Natürlich geht es aber um mehr, als den reinen Stolz der Kiwis. Würde der HOBBIT tatsächlich nicht in Neuseeland produziert, würde das einen gewaltigen finanziellen Verlust für das Land bedeuten. Dabei geht es nicht nur um die halbe Milliarden Dollar, die Warner Bros. in den Film stecken wird, sondern auch die fehlenden Einnahmen für die Gastronomie, Verkehrswesen und Tourismus. Finanzexperten haben laut der Presseagentur Reuters ausgerechnet, dass Neuseeland etwa 1,5 Milliarden Dollar durch die Lappen gehen würden.

Die Verhandlungen mit Warner Bros. sind aber noch nicht beendet und werden in den nächsten Tagen fortgesetzt. Morgen treffen sie sich mit dem neuseeländischen Premierminister John Key.

*Warner setzt Neuseeland unter Druck
26.10.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: NZPA*

Das erste Treffen des neuseeländischen Premierministers mit den Vertretern von Warner Brothers ist vorbei, aber zu einer Entscheidung über den zukünftigen HOBBIT-Drehort kam es bisher nicht. Denn Warner ist sich durchaus bewusst, wie wichtig der Zweiteiler für Neuseeland ist und hat nun dementsprechende Forderungen gestellt.

Gegenüber der Presse sagte Premierminister John Key nach dem Treffen, er sei sich nicht mehr sicher, ob der HOBBIT in Neuseeland gedreht werde. Eine Entscheidung darüber werde im Laufe der Woche gefällt. Es gäbe auf jeden Fall noch eine Chance: "Wenn sie nur gekommen wären, um uns eine Absage zu erteilen, hätten sie vermutlich nicht die ganze Führungsetage vorbei geschickt."

Die Vetretergruppe aus Hollywood bestand unter anderem aus Toby Emmerich, dem Geschäftsführer der Warner-Tochter New Line Cinema, einem führenden Anwalt, und einem führenden Vorstandsmitglied von Warner Brothers.

"Das werden zwei richtig große Filme für Warner Brothers, die beiden HOBBIT-Filme kosten soviel, wie fünf andere, aktuelle Großproduktionen in England zusammen. Und sie wollen einfach die Sicherheit; sie wollen sicher gehen, dass wir in der Lage sind, die Deadlines einzuhalten und die Filme umzusetzen."

Nach einem zweistündigen Treffen mit den Vertretern von Warner Brothers bestätigte Key, dass über eventuelle Gesetzesänderungen des Arbeitsrechts und größere finanzielle Anreize verhandelt wurde. Key erklärte weiter, dass die Regierung jetzt in Erwägung ziehen würde, den Hollywood-Produzenten aus Steuergeldern finanzierte Anreize zu bieten, aber wenn es zu einem Bieter-Wettkampf mit anderen Ländern käme, dann sei Neuseeland aus dem Rennen.

"Wenn wir ihnen das Angebot versüßen würden, könnte das sicherlich helfen. Das ziehen wir auch in Betracht. Aber wir können nicht das Gebot eines anderen Landes schlagen. Darauf waren wir nicht vorbereitet und ich glaube auch nicht, dass die neuseeländischen Steuerzahler das wollen." Auf die Frage, um welche Beträge es denn gehe, antwortete Key: "Es geht nicht um viele Hundert Millionen, aber die Zahl hat trotzdem jede Menge Nullen."

Darauf angesprochen, ob nicht ursprünglich der Schauspieler-Boykott Ursache für all die Probleme gewesen sei, sagte Key: "Ohne Frage hat der Boykott-Aufruf zu Besorgnis geführt. Und auch dafür suchen sie eine Lösung. Fairnesshalber muss man aber auch sagen, dass dies nicht der Hauptgrund für Warner ist, das Land zu verlassen."

Ein weiteres Treffen ist für Morgen angesagt. In der Zwischenzeit würden Experten der neuseeländischen Regierung prüfen, was man der Filmfirma anbieten kann.

*Serkis: Neuseeland ist Mittelerde
26.10.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: Sky*

Für Gollum-Darsteller Andy Serkis gibt es nur ein Land, in dem der HOBBIT gedreht werden könnte::thumbup: Neuseeland. Darüber ließ er keine Zweifel, als er gestern zu den aktuellen Ereignissen in Neuseeland befragt wurde.


"Ich bin mir sicher, dass der HOBBIT am Ende doch in Neuseeland gedreht wird", erklärte der Gollum-Darsteller während einer Presseveranstaltung zu seinem aktuellen Film BURKE AND HARE in London. "Es war eine holprige Reise. Aber ich denke, der schlimmste Teil ist jetzt vorbei und es wird bald ein Ergebnis geben."

Er selber habe übrigens noch keine finale Zusage für die Rolle des Gollums: "Ich habe noch nichts unterschrieben. Aber natürlich bin ich dabei und werde Peter Jackson bei dieser Unternehmung unterstützen, diesem beeindruckenden und magischen Film, egal, wo er gedreht wird."

Außerdem äußerte er sich zum Schauspiel-Boykott. Er selber sei auch stolzes Mitglied der Gewerkschaft und halte die Lage in Neuseeland für sehr kompliziert: "Bisher gibt es noch keine Gewerkschaft in Neuseeland [...] vielleicht haben sie sich den falschen Film ausgesucht, denn Peter Jackson und sein Studio haben so vielen Menschen Arbeit gegeben. Es stehen ja Tausende von Einzelschicksalen auf dem Spiel."

*DER HOBBIT BLEIBT IN NEUSEELAND!!
27.10.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: Stuff*

Happy End in Neuseeland: Nach langen Verhandlungen zwischen Regierungsvertretern und Filmproduzenten ist die Entscheidung gefallen: Der HOBBIT-Zweiteiler wird in Neuseeland gedreht. Dafür gewährt die Regierung den Filmemachern enorme Steuererleichterungen und ändert das Arbeitsrecht im Sinne des Filmstudios.


Am Ende ging es doch nur um's Geld. Insgesamt wird DER HOBBIT eine Filmförderung von rund 15 Millionen US-Dollar bekommen, 7,5 Millionen Dollar pro Film - Natürlich auf Kosten der Steuerzahler. Im Gegenzug wird Warner Brothers etwa 500 Millionen Dollar in den Film und somit in Neuseeland investieren.

Damit sich diese Steuererleichterung für die Bürger von Neuseeland lohnen, so Premierminister John Key in der Pressekonferenz, werde man zusätzlich zum Filmstart eine große Werbekampagne für das Land anlaufen lassen. "Er wäre für unsere Bürger nicht akzeptabel gewesen, wenn die Filme woanders gedreht worden wären", so Key weiter. Unter anderem soll gezielt Filmaterial produziert werden, dass Neuseeland als Reiseziel anpreist. Diese Werbefilme werden auf allen HOBBIT-DVDs und Blu-Rays enthalten sein. Geplante Kosten dafür: Weiter 10 Millionen Dollar.

Jetzt könne es endlich losgehen, dem Projekt stünde nichts mehr im Weg. "Dadurch werden Tausende von Arbeitsplätzen erhalten und Neuseeland bekommt wieder internationale Aufmerksamkeit."

Des weiteren berichtete Key, dass die stundenlangen Verhandlungen bis in den Abend ziemlich hart verlaufen seien und beide Parteien eine andere Vorstellung der Steuererleichterung hatten. Die anfänglichen Forderungen von Warner Brothers seien gewaltig gewesen und hätten von der neuseeländischen Regierung niemals aufgebracht werden können. "Wir hatten die Möglichkeit ihnen etwas entgegen zu kommen, aber wir hatten nicht die Möglichkeit Schecks über Summen zu unterschreiben, die wir gar nicht bezahlen können." Trotzdem habe man sich am Ende geeinigt.

Außerdem würden die Gesetze zum Arbeitsschutz zu Gunsten von Warner Brothers geändert. Es soll zukünftig klarer definieren werden, wann ein freier Auftragnehmer in der Filmindustrie die Rechte eines Festangestellten bekommt und wann nicht. Ausschlaggebend dafür war der Fall des Weta Workshop Mitarbeiters James Bryson, der während der HERR DER RINGE Produktion als selbständiger, freier Modellbauer bei Weta tätig war und 2001 Warner/New Line verklagt hatte, weil er die Arbeitsbedingungen unfair fand und die vollen Rechte eines Festangestellten forderte. So eine Klage sei zukünftig nicht mehr möglich. Helen Kelly, die Präsidentin des Gewerkschaftsverbundes, nannte diese Entscheidung einen "Angriff auf faire Arbeitsbedingungen und alle Arbeitskräfte".

DER HOBBIT hat nun endlich alle Hindernisse bewältigt und die Bahn ist frei. Was zurück bleibt ist die Freude über den Filmstart in Neuseeland, mit einem etwas faden Beigeschmack. 


*Peter Jacksons Abrechnung mit den Gewerkschaften
27.10.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: NBR*

Peter Jackson hat sich jetzt in einem offenen Brief noch einmal zu den Vorwürfe der Actor`s Equity geäußert, er habe ein Treffen abgelehnt und nur deshalb habe man zum Boykott aufgerufen. Seine Gegenvorwurf: Alles gelogen!

Anlass für seinen Brief war eine E-Mail, die der Actor`s Equity Vorstand gestern an alle Mitglieder geschickt hatte. In dieser Mail hieß es, dass das einzige Ziel der Gesellschaft und der internationalen Schauspieler-Gewerkschaften nur gewesen sei, ein Treffen mit Peter Jackson zu bekommen. Sie hätten Jackson aber nie unter Druck gesetzt.

Jackson veröffentlichte heute daraufhin den Original-Brief von Simon Whipp, dem Vorsitzenden der Australischen Schauspiel-Gewerkschaft MEAA, den er am 17. August bekommen hatte. In diesem Brief fordert Simon Whipp Jackson zwar tatsächlich zu einem Treffen auf, betonen aber gleichzeitig, dass bis zu diesem Treffen der HOBBIT erstmal auf die schwarze Liste gesetzt würde.

Das Fazit: Der Schauspiel-Boykott war keine Reaktion auf Peter Jacksons Ablehnung, sondern wurde schon vorher beschlossen; bevor der Regisseur überhaupt kontaktiert worden war.

"Ich hab die Nase voll davon, dass die Equity immer behauptet, dass sie nur ein Treffen mit mir wollten. Das ist einfach unehrlich. Vielleicht hätten sie noch erwähnen sollen, dass sie mir von Anfang an die Pistole an den Kopf gehalten haben. Das hat mich einfach unglaublich wütend gemacht. Ich frage mich, mit welchem Recht sich eine Gewerkschaft so aufführen darf. Wie kann Simon Whipp zu einem internationalen Streik gegen unseren Film aufrufen, ohne seine neuseeländischen Mitglieder vorher zu befragen? [..] Und dass dies alles von einer australischen Gewerkschaft ausging, macht mich noch wütender."

Jackson hatte ein Treffen mit dem Argument abgelehnt, dass unabhängige Arbeitnehmer keine Preisabsprachen machen dürften, da dies gegen das neuseeländische Kartellrecht verstoße.

"Sie tun die ganze Zeit so, als hätten sie nur ganz unschuldig nach einem Treffen gefragt, aber in Wahrheit haben sie uns die ganze Zeit die geladenen Waffen an den Kopf gehalten", so Jackson weiter.

"Es erstaunt mich, dass der Vorstand der Actor`s Equity unsere Industrie einfach nieder trampeln kann und selbst die Gewerkschaften versagen, wenn es darum geht die einfachsten demokratischen Prinzipien umzusetzen. NZ Equity hat Simon Whipp die komplette Macht übertragen und niemanden hat interessiert, ob er sie missbraucht. Er hat einfach Tausende neuseeländische Schicksale bedroht, eine gewaltige finanzielle Investition gefährdet und wird dafür nicht mal zu Rechenschaft gezogen. Und nur um das noch mal klar zu machen. Wir sprechen hier über die MEAA, die nach ihrem eigenen Jahresbericht 2009 insgesamt nur 85 neuseeländische Mitglieder hat! Das ist einfach unglaublich!"

Mittlerweile haben sich die Gewerkschaften entschuldigt und den Boykott-Aufruf zurück genommen. Nur das Vorhaben der neuseeländischen Regierung, das neuseeländische Arbeitsrecht zu Gunsten von Warner Brothers zu ändern, wird noch kritisiert.

*
MGM-Drama geht weiter
29.10.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: NY Times*

Auch wenn der HOBBIT mittlerweile grünes Licht bekommen hat, geht im Hintergrund das Drama um Vertriebsstudio Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer (MGM) weiter. Heute endet die siebte Fristverlängerung und die Hunde streiten sich um die Knochen.


Obwohl die Produktionsfirma Spyglass bereits die Führung des schwer angeschlagenen Traditionsstudios MGM übernommen hatten, hatte sich vor einigen Wochen auch der milliardenschwerer Investor Carl Icahn eingemischt. Er hat den Gläubigern das Angebot gemacht, ihnen 50 Cent für jeden Dollar ihrer Forderungen an MGM zu zahlen, wenn sie Spyglass wieder kündigen.

Der US-Milliardär ist derzeit der größte Anteilseigner am Pleitestudio MGM und besitzt außerdem noch etwa ein Drittel des kanadischen Filmstudios Lionsgate Entertainment. Für 1,6 Milliarden Dollar will er von den Gläubigern weitere Anteile von MGM kaufen, um Lionsgate und MGM dann zu verschmelzen.

Doch er hat dies nicht in Absprache mit seinen Kollegen bei Lionsgate gemacht, die nun verdammt sauer auf den Milliardär sind, da diese Verschmelzung für Lionsgate nicht unbedingt von Vorteil ist. Einziger Gewinner bei diesem Deal wäre Icahn selbst. Sie werfen ihm vor, er hätte ein doppeltes Spiel gespielt und diese Übernahme bereits von langer Hand geplant. Während Icahn nämlich öffentlich über MGM gelästert und die Produktionsfirma als Dinosaurier mit einer veralteten Film-Bibliothek bezeichnet hatte, hat er gleichzeitig insgeheim große Anteile an MGM gekauft. Der Vorwurf: Icahn habe die Preise bewusst gedrückt, um dann zu zu schlagen. Gestern reichte die Lionsgate-Geschäftsführung vor dem Federal District Court in Manhattan Klage gegen Carl Icahn ein.

Unabhängig davon endet heute die Fristverlängerung der MGM-Gläuber. Wenn es keine weitere Fristverlängerung gibt, müssen die sich heute entscheiden. Entweder stimmen sie der Planinsolvenz nach amerikanischem Gesetz zu, nach der alle Schulden in Stammkapital umgewandelt werden und die beiden Spyglass-Chefs Gary Barber und Roger Birnbaum bleiben in der Geschäftsführung. Oder sie nehmen das Übernahmeangebot von Milliardär Icahn an und setzen Spyglass vor die Tür.

*McKellen hat noch nicht unterschrieben
29.10.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: Broadway World*

Fast jeder geht derzeit davon aus, dass Ian McKellen im HOBBIT wieder in seiner Paraderolle als Gandalf der Graue zu sehen sein wird. Doch Ian McKellen selbst scheint sich da gar nicht so sicher.


Erst kürzlich kam es zu dieser Interview-Situation

Frage: Sind sie beim Hobbit mit dabei?

McKellen: Ich bin nicht unter Vertrag, nein.

Frage: Aber es gab schon irgendwelche Besprechungen, oder?

McKellen: Ich werde nicht mehr sagen, als das, weil es die Dinge sonst kompliziert. Für den Moment sage ich nur: nein, ich bin nicht unter Vertrag.

Frage: Wäre es in Ordnung, wenn ich das als ein 'Ja' mit einem 'aber...' auffasse?

Mckellen: Ich werde nicht mehr sagen, als ich gesagt habe.

Diese mysteriöse Antwort von Ian McKellen kann entweder bedeuten, dass er tatsächlich beim HOBBIT nicht dabei ist oder -- was wir eher hoffen -- dass gerade in diesem Moment die Vertragsverhandlungen laufen und McKellen diesmal etwas höhere Gagenforderungen als beim letzten Mal hat.

*Freeman: Ich bin bereit für Bilbo
12.11.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: Elpais*

Martin Freeman hat sich jetzt erstmals zu seiner Rolle als Bilbo Beutlin im HOBBIT geäußert und erklärt, wie sich die Dreharbeiten doch noch in seinen Terminplan quetschen ließen.


"Ich kenne meinen Terminplan", so Freeman. "Los geht's für mich im Januar. Im Sommer gibt's dann eine Pause, in der ich die zweite Staffel von Sherlock drehen, die BBC-Serie in der ich Watson spiele, dann geht's im September zurück nach Neuseeland, so dass die Dreharbeiten bis Ende des Jahres [2011] beendet werden können."

Weiter berichtet der Brite, dass ihn seine Frau und seine zwei Kinder nach Neuseeland begleiten werden. Fasziniert sei er von der familiären Atmosphäre der Film-Crew in Neuseeland, obwohl es sich um ein Mega-Film-Projekt handelt. "Das ist kein Widerspruch. Peter schreibt halt einfach die Drehbücher zusammen mit seiner Frau Fran und Philippa Boyens, und Carolynne Cunninham unterstützt ihn dabei. Sie gehen an solche Projekte wie eine große Familie. Und es scheint fast so, als ob sie dieses Vertrauen auch immer ihren Projekten einhauchen."

Seine Rollen suche er nicht nach Erfolg oder Gage, sondern immer nur nach dem Drehbuch aus. "Bei jedem Auftrag ist mit die Aufrichtigkeit wichtig, es ging mir nie darum, dass ich mir einen größeren Pool anschaffen kann [...] Das ist das Allerwichtigste für mich. [...] Auch wenn es noch kein endgültiges Drehbuch für den HOBBIT gibt. Deswegen kann Peter auch noch nicht erklären, wie Bilbo sein wird. Aber davon abgesehen vertraue ich ihm voll und ganz. Er wird natürlich viel jünger sein, als der Bilbo, den Ian Holm in DER HERR DER RINGE gespielt hat. Ich freue mich, dass nach all den passiven Charakteren, die ich gespielt habe und die immer nur reagiert haben, Bilbo ein aktiver Charakter ist, der sein eigenes Abenteuer schafft."

Den Roman DER HOBBIT hatte er übrigens vorher noch nicht gelesen, gibt er zu: "Ich war bisher kein Tolkien-Fan, aber jetzt bin ich einer."

Er verriet außerdem, dass er vor einigen Wochen für Make-Up-Tests in Neuseeland war "Da habe ich auch Bilbos haarige Füße das erste Mal anprobiert und die Ohren, obwohl meine eigentlich schon groß genug sind, und die Haare. Außerdem haben sie Abgüsse von all diesen Körperteilen gemacht, da ich für viele Monate diese Maskenteile tragen werde. Wie das aussieht? Sehr anders! Aber ich bin bereit für Bilbo!"


*Howard Shore macht sich bereit!
19.11.2010 von Eorl87; Quelle: The Province*

Es ist bekannt, aber wir posten es immer wieder gerne: Howard Shore kehrt nach Mittelerde zurück und wird in den beiden HOBBIT-Filmen unter der Regie von Peter Jackson seine musikalische Klangwelt erweitern.
Peter Jackson & Howard Shore
Peter Jackson & Howard Shore

Passend zur Aufführung der LORD OF THE RINGS SYMPHONY in Vancouver hat Howard Shore noch einmal bestätigt, dass er sich nun auf den Weg nach Mittelerde macht. „Wir reden schon so lange über diese Filme, mindestens seit 2002“, so Shore. „Nun sieht es so aus, als ob es endlich losgeht. Ich werde über die nächsten drei Jahre an dem Film arbeiten, und es wird mich viel Zeit und Arbeit kosten.“

Viele Fans werden froh sein, dass der Altmeister zurückkehrt. Hat doch schon John Williams mit seiner Musik für die STAR WARS-Reihe gezeigt, wie wichtig Musik ist, die sich nicht nur auf der Tonspur befindet, sondern letztlich auch im Film lebt. Wie lebhaft Howard Shores Musik für die HERR DER RINGE-Reihe ist, hat erst kürzlich Doug Adams in seinem Buch THE MUSIC OF THE LORD OF THE RINGS FILMS ausführlich belegt.

Die lang-erwartete HOBBIT-Reihe wird voraussichtlich Weihnachten 2012 in den Kinos in 3D und in 2D starten. Der zweite Teil folgt dann ein Jahr später.
*
Tausende wollen Hobbits sein
24.11.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: Waikato Times
*
Hobbitmania in Neuseeland: Peter Jackson hat gerufen und Tausende sind gekommen. Derzeit finden in in Neuseeland die Statisten-Castings für den HOBBIT statt. Gesucht werden kleine Männer und Frauen.

Das ließen sich die Neuseeländer nicht zwei Mal sagen und strömten in Scharen zu den Castings. Jeder will beim HOBBIT dabei sein, so scheint es. Allein in Hamilton hatten sich gestern über 700 Bewerber im Sportcenter versammelt.

An der Eingangstür wurde die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt. Nur Männer unter 170 cm und Frauen unter 158 cm konnten am Casting teilnehmen. Bereits hier hieß es für viele "Auf Wiedersehen". Wer rein kam, von dem wurde ein Foto geschossen und die Füße wurden vermessen.

Unter den Bewerbern in Hamilton befand sich auch Pferdetrainer Shane Simon, der bereits als Statist in DIE GEFÄHRTEN und DIE ZWEI TÜRME zu sehen war. So ein großes Interesse habe er nicht erwartet, erzählt er dem Lokalreporter. Dass sei damals beim Casting für DER HERR DER RINGE alles etwas kleiner gewesen. "So was hab ich vorher nicht gesehen. Ich dachte erst hier wäre ein Basketball-Turnier. Ich habe gerade meinem Kumpel vorgeschlagen, dass wir erstmal in einen Pub gehen und dann in zwei Stunden wieder kommen."

Am meisten zu tun hatte Casting-Assistent Sean Allen, der bereit auf dem Vorplatz versuchte die richtigen Bewerber heraus zu picken. "Wir suchen nach einem ganz bestimmten Typ von Person", erklärt er. "Wir wollen nicht gemein sein, aber das ist die Realität in diesem Business." 


*SIEBEN NEUE DARSTELLER FÜR DEN HOBBIT!!!
08.12.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: Variety*

Wie New Line und MGM heute bekannt gaben, sind Cate Blanchett, Ken Stott, Sylvester McCoy und Mikael Persbrandt offiziell beim HOBBIT! Ebenfalls gecastet wurden Ryan Gage, Jed Brophy und William Kircher.

*Galadriel - Cate Blanchett*

Für die Darstellung der Galadriel konnte Cate Blanchett gewonnen werden. Sie hatte die Elbenkönigin bereits in der Filmtrilogie verkörpert. "Cate ist eine der Schauspielerinnen mit denen ich am liebsten arbeite", so Peter Jackson. "Ich freue mich, dass sie wieder in ihre Rolle schlüpfen wird, die sie bereits in den anderen Filmen so wunderschön gespielt hat."

In der Romanvorlage DER HOBBIT kommt Galadriel eigentlich nicht vor, allerdings schildert Tolkien in DAS SILMARILLION und NACHRICHTEN AUS MITTELERDE von der Einberufung des Weißen Rates durch Galadriel und den Kampf der Elbenkönigin gegen den Schatten in Dol Guldur, der sich später als Sauron entpuppt. Da diese Ereignisse in etwa während der Abenteuer von Bilbo Beutlin stattfinden, haben Jackson und Co. sie in die Handlung hinein gestrickt.

*Balin - Ken Stott*

Der schottische Schauspieler Ken Stott (Jahrgang 1955) wird den Zwergenfürsten Balin spielen. Stott ist vor allem in Großbritannien ein populärer Darsteller, wirkte aber auch in Hollywood-Produktionen mit, unter anderem 1997 in PLUNKETT & MACLEANE und 2004 in KING ARTHUR.

Balin ist der Sohn Fundins und der ältere Bruder Dwalins. Er bricht zusammen mit Gandalf dem Zauberer und anderen zum einsamen Berg auf, um den Drachen Smaug zu besiegen. Viele Jahre später zieht Balin nach Moria, wo er den Titel „Herr von Khazad-dûm“ annimmt. Doch schon fünf Jahre später endet seine Herrschaft, als er am Spiegelsee von einem Ork erschossen wird und die Zwergenkolonie wenig später vollständig vernichtet wird. Balins Grab steht in der Kammer von Mazarbul, und war bereits in der HERR DER RINGE Trilogie zu sehen.

*Radagast - Sylvester McCoy*

Auch diese Besetzung ist nach vielen Gerüchten offiziell: Der schottische DR. WHO-Darsteller Sylvester McCoy wird in die Rolle von Radagast dem Braunen schlüpfen, einem Zauberer, dem Tiere und Vögel am Herzen liegen und der ein guter Freund von Gandalf ist. Außerdem ist er wohl auch mit Beorn befreundet. Saruman indes schätzte Radagast nicht, denn der hielt nicht viel von der Natur, außerdem war es ihm bereits bei der Reise nach Mittelerde zuwider gewesen ihn als Begleiter zu haben. Jedoch nutzte er Radagasts guten Willen und sein ehrliches Gesicht für seine Zwecke, indem er ihn als Boten einsetzte um Gandalf im Juni Jahr 3018 des Dritten Zeitalters nach Isengart zu locken und dort gefangen zu nehmen. Als Radagast über einer Motte von Gandalfs Schicksal erfährt, bittet er Gwaihir, den Fürst der Adler, den Grauen Zauberer vom Orthanc zu befreien.

*Beorn - Mikael Persbrandt*

Der schwedische Schauspieler Mikael Persbrandt (47) wird den Gestaltwandler Beorn spielen. Persbrandt wurde in Deutschland vor allem durch die Darstellung des Polizisten Gunvald Larsson bekannt, den er in allen Folgen der Krimireihe KOMMISSAR BECK - DIE NEUEN FÄLLE verkörpert. In Schweden ist er auch als Theaterschauspieler, u.a. durch Aufführungen am Königlichen Dramatischen Theater, bekannt.

Beorn ist einer jener wenigen Menschen, die zur Zeit von Bilbo Beutlins Reise zum Einsamen Berg nahe den westlichen Säumen des Düsterwaldes in Wilderland lebt. Er ist groß, hat starke Arme und Beine und einen langen schwarzen Bart. Seine Kleidung besteht aus einem Pelzüberwurf, der bis zu seinen Knien hinab reicht. Beorn ist ein Pelzwechsler, der die Macht besitzte, sich in einen großen schwarzen Bären zu verwandeln, Tolkien bezeichnet ihn als „zweifellos ein bisschen so was wie ein Zauberer“. Über seine Herkunft ist wenig bekannt, nur Gandalf mutmaßte, dass Beorn von den großen Bären des Gebirges abstammen könnte, die einst von den Riesen vertrieben wurden, oder aber, dass er doch ein Abkömmling jener ersten Menschen war, die bereits in Wilderland lebten, bevor das Böse sich in dieser Gegend ausbreitete.

*Drogo Beutlin - Ryan Gage*

Drogo Beutlin, der Cousin von Bilbo und Vater von Frodo, wird vom jungen britischen Schauspieler Ryan Gage verkörpert. Welche Rolle er genau in der Handlung vom HOBBIT spielen wird, ist bisher unbekannt. Allerdings ließ der Casting-Aufruf vermuten, dass Drogo wohl als Bilbos Nebenbuhler in Erscheinung treten wird und ihm die Hand der schönen Hobbitdame Primula streitig macht. Vermutlich nutzt Drogo seine Chance Primula zu trösten, als Bilbo mit den Zwergen in das Abenteuer zieht. Und dann kommt sicherlich eins zum anderen.

*Nori - Jed Brophy*

Kiwi-Schauspieler Jed Brophy, der in DER HERR DER RINGE diverse Orks porträtiert hat und deutschen Fans als regelmäßiger Gast der Ring*Con ein Begriff ist, wird die Kapuze des Zwergen Nori überziehen. Brophy ist bereits seit den Dreharbeiten von BRAINDEAD mit Peter Jackson befreundet und hat in fast allen seiner Filme mitgespielt.

In der HOBBIT spielt er nun den Zwergen Nori aus Durins Volk, einen Verwandten Dori und Ori. Er gehörte zu Thorin Eichenschilds Gefährten auf der gefährlichen Wanderung zum Erebor, um dort den Drachen Smaug zu besiegen und den Schatz an sich zu nehmen. Nori trug eine violette Kapuze, spielte die Flöte und liebte wie Dori auch besonders regelmäßige und reichhaltige Mahlzeiten.

*Bifur - William Kircher*

William Kircher wird den Zwergen Bifur spielen. Der Neuseeländer war schon in so mancher neuseeländischen Serie zu sehen, unter anderem in LEGEND OF THE SEEKER, XENA DIE KRIEGERPRINZESSIn oder TELL - IM KAMPF GEGEN LORD XAX. Er ist aber auch als Produzent tätig.

Bifur stammte von den Zwergen aus Moria ab, gehörte aber nicht zu Durins Volk, weshalb er entweder zu den Firebeards oder den Broadbeams gehörte. Er trug eine gelbe Kapuze und spielte Klarinette. Seine Vettern waren Bofur und Bombur. Natürlich gehörte er auch zu Thorin Eichenschild Gefährten und zog mit zum Berg Erebor.


*Orlando Bloom kehrt nach Mittelerde zurück
09.12.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: Deadline*

Nach der Zusage von Cate Blanchett stehe nun auch Orlando Bloom kurz vor dem Vertragsabschluss für den HOBBIT. Es scheint so, als würde Legolas mehr als nur einen kleinen Gastauftritt im Zweiteiler bekommen.


Erst vor wenigen Tagen hatte Orlando Bloom seinen Auftritt in dem Film ALBERT NOBBS wieder abgesagt, in dem er eigentlich die Hauptrolle übernehmen sollte. Gründe nannte er nicht, doch jetzt scheint klar, warum er keine Zeit hat.

Wie Deadline.com berichtet wird Orlando Blooms Rolle als Elbenprinz Legolas größer sein, als die meisten erwarten. In der Romanvorlage DER HOBBIT kommt Legolas nicht vor, allerdings spielt sein Vater Thranduil eine wichtige Rolle. Und dass Legolas am Hofe Thranduils auftaucht und später gemeinsam mit ihm in die Schlacht der fünf Heere zieht, würde auch nicht unbedingt Tolkiens Kanon widersprechen, sondern wäre sogar sehr wahrscheinlich.

Interessant dürfte sein, wie Legolas im HOBBIT aussieht, da die Elben des Düsterwalds nach Angaben von Guillermo del Toro komplett neu gestaltet worden sind.

Die Rückkehr von Ian McKellen (Gandalf), Andy Serkis (Gollum) und Hugo Weaving (Elrond) sei bisher noch nicht sicher. Auch die Verhandlungen mit diesen Schauspielern bzw. ihren Agenten würden laufen, seien allerdings sehr beschwerlich. So wie es aussieht scheinen die LOTR-Veteranen diesmal etwas zu pokern.


*MGM-Restrukturierung abgeschlossen
21.12.2010 von Cirdan; Quelle: Variety*

Nach dem gelungenen Insolvenzverfahren hat das HOBBIT-Studio MGM jetzt offiziell seinen Neustart verkündet. MGM werde schon bald wieder mit der Film- und Fernsehproduktion beginnen, kündigten die Geschäftsführer Gary Barber und Roger Birnbaum an, die gleichzeitig Chefs von Spyglass Entertainment sind. MGM beteiligt sich mit ca. 250 Millionen Dollar an der HOBBIT-Produktion und wird die beiden Filme weltweit vertreiben.

MGM lasse eine der schwierigsten Phasen seiner Geschichte hinter sich, heißt es in der Pressemeldung.

Nach dem Anfang Dezember von einem New Yorker Insolvenzgericht gebilligten Plan zum Abbau der Milliardenschulden verzichten die Gläubiger auf alle Ansprüche gegenüber MGM und erhalten im Gegenzug die Mehrheit am Kapital des Unternehmens. MGM verfügt nun wieder über eine halbe Milliarde Dollar für neue Produktionen. Etwa die Hälfte davon wird das Studio in den HOBBIT investieren. Die Dreharbeiten beginnen im Februar 2011.


*
Januar 2011*​

*Auf den Professor!
03.01.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: HDRF

Heute wäre J. R. R. Tolkien 119 Jahre alt geworden. Wir erheben das Glas auf einen der einflussreichsten Autoren aller Zeiten: To the Professor!*

J. R. R. Tolkien wird am 3. Januar 1892 als Sohn englischer Eltern, des Bankmanagers Arthur Tolkien und seiner Frau Mabel Suffield, in Bloemfontein im Oranjefreistaat (heute in Südafrika) geboren, wo sich sein Vater aus beruflichen Gründen aufhielt. Im Oktober 1911 beginnt Tolkien sein Studium in Oxford, kurz darauf entstehen erste Arbeiten für seine Mythologie rund um Mittelerde. 1930 beginnt er die Geschichte DER KLEINE HOBBIT zu schreiben, die teilweise auf Ereignisse aus seiner ernsthaften Mythologie verweist, so in den Verweisen auf die Elbenstadt Gondolin und den Geisterbeschwörer (Sauron), der zu dieser Zeit bereits Teil seiner später in der Altvorderenzeit angesiedelten Geschichten ist. Durch Vermittlung einer ehemaligen Studentin wird der Verlag Allen & Unwin auf seine Erzählung aufmerksam, die nach begeisterter Rezension durch den Sohn des Verlegers, Rayner Unwin, im Jahre 1937 veröffentlicht wird. Auf dringenden Wunsch des Verlages beginnt Tolkien mit der Arbeit an einer Nachfolgeerzählung, die zunächst wie der DER KLEINE HOBBIT als Kinderbuch angelegt ist. Erst im Jahre 1954 aber wird DER HERR DER RINGE endlich veröffentlicht. Die Verzögerung hatte zum einen mit Tolkiens Perfektionismus, zum anderen aber auch mit Tolkiens Wunsch nach einem Verlagswechsel zu tun, der durch die Ablehnung seines ernsthaften Mythenwerkes DAS SILMARILLION motiviert war. Als sein alter Verleger Allen & Unwin ein Ultimatum zur Veröffentlichung seiner Gesamtmythologie ohne Möglichkeit zur Ansicht des Manuskripts ablehnt, trägt Tolkien sein Werk dem Verlagshaus Collins an. Nach anfänglichem Enthusiasmus besteht man dort jedoch auf weitreichenden Kürzungen, zu denen Tolkien nicht bereit ist, so dass er sich reumütig wieder an seinen alten Verlag wendet. Rayner Unwin, der als Kind den Hobbit begutachtet hatte, ist mittlerweile zum Juniorverleger aufgestiegen und nimmt das Buch ohne weitere Korrekturen an.

*Und so legte Tolkien den Grundstein für ein neues Genre der Literatur: Die Fantasy. Bis heute werden seine Werke von Millionen Fans auf der ganzen Welt geliebt.

MGM verliert HOBBIT-Rechte
07.01.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: Deadline*

Wie Warner Brothers heute bekannt gab, hat MGM die internationalen Vermarktungsrechte für den HOBBIT an Warner abgetreten. Außerdem werde Warner die Finanzierung des Zweiteilers in Höhe von 500 Millionen Dollar nun komplett selbst stemmen.


Eigentlich wollten sich die beiden Studios die Kosten für die HOBBIT-Produktion teilen. Warner hatte sich die US-Vermarktungsrechte gesichert, MGM sollten den Film international in die Kinos bringen. Doch MGM, das nach einer Planinsolvenz nun mitten in der Restrukturierung steckt, scheint mit dem HOBBIT einfach überfordert. In einer Pressemeldung wurde jetzt bekannt gegeben, dass Warner den HOBBIT komplett international vermarkten werde.

Dies dürfte ein schwerer Schlag für die Gläubiger von MGM gewesen sein, die großzügig auf die Zahlung der Schulden verzichtet hatten, in der Hoffnung, dass das Studio in Kürze mit dem HOBBIt große Gewinne machen würde. Nur die internationalen Fernsehrechte für den HOBBIT bleiben weiterhin bei MGM.


*Frodo offiziell im HOBBIT
07.01.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: Deadline*

Derzeit verdichten sich die Gerüchte, dass Elijah Wood tatsächlich als Frodo auf die Leinwand zurückkehren wird. Er soll im ersten Teil der HOBBIT-Verfilmung einen kleinen Gastauftritt absolvieren.


Warum Frodo in einer Geschichte auftaucht, die gut 50 Jahre vor seiner Geburt spielt ist unklar und kann nur vermutet werden. Angeblich soll er im Prolog des ersten Teils auftreten, eventuell im Zusammenhang mit dem roten Buch der Westmark, in dem er und sein Onkel Bilbo alle Ereignisse um den Ring niedergeschrieben haben und das auch mehrfach in DER HERR DER RINGE zu sehen war.


*
UPDATE: Wie TheOneRing.net nun bestätigt, hat Elijah Wood tatsächlich zugesagt und wird im Film zu sehen sein.

UPDATE 2: Auch Elijah Woods Agent hat den Auftritt nun offiziell bestätigt.*


*Offiziell: Ian McKellen ist Gandalf
11.01.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: McKellen.com*

Es ist offiziell: Sir Ian McKellen hat nach langen Verhandlungen endlich den Vertrag als Gandalf im HOBBIT-Zweiteiler unterschrieben. Dabei ging es ihm niemals ums Geld, wie er in einem langen offenen Brief auf seiner Website mitteilt.


Offizieller Drehstart ist der 14. Februar 2011, für McKellen beginnen die Dreharbeiten am 21. Februar. Auf seiner offiziellen Website schreib McKellen, dass er einige Zeit mit der Entscheidung gehadert hatte, als Gandalf zurückzukehren:

Ich bin 71 und noch topfit, doch wer weiß, welcher Unfall hinter der nächsten Ecke lauert. Seit einem Jahr oder so plane ich nun meine professionelle Beteiligung im HOBBIT. Als ich Anfang 2010 mit meiner WARTEN AUF GODOT Tour in Neuseeland war, dachte ich eigentlich, dass wir kurze Zeit später mit den Dreharbeiten beginnen würden und dass ich dort bleiben würde. Dann gab es weitere Verzögerungen. Aber ich habe mich in Wellington mit Guillermo del Toro getroffen und das Drehbuch vom ersten Teil gelesen, das von dem Drehbuch-Team der Trilogie verfasst worden ist . Und es bleibt im Stil, dem Spaß und der Romantik der Trilogie treu. Als Peter Jackson, der ja auch produziert, auf den Regiestuhl zurückgekehrt ist, hat er mich immer über alle Entwicklungen auf dem Laufenden gehalten. Mir wurde ein zweites Drehbuch geschickt, natürlich unter der Annahme, dass ich Niemandem darüber erzählen würde. Nach dem Tohuwabohu mit den Gewerkschaften und den Gerüchten, dass der HOBBIT nicht in Neuseeland gedreht würde, wurden dann endlich die wichtigen Besetzungen bekannt gegeben, und der Drehstart Februar 2011. Martin Freeman ist als Bilbo perfekt. Während mein Agent weiter mit Warner Brothers verhandelte, fragte ich mich, ob ich wirklich von ganzem Herzen noch einmal Gandalf spielen will, mehr als ein neues Theaterstück zum Beispiel oder eine Fortsetzung, denn man muss zugeben, dass Fortsetzungen meistens keinen Preis für ihre Originalität verdienen. Aber könnte ich Gandalf einfach so gehen lassen? Würde sich jemand anders so gut um ihn kümmern wie ich? Andererseits interessiert es heute auch niemanden mehr, dass Michael Gambon nicht der erste Dumbledore war. Bei den Verhandlungen ging es nicht um Geld, sondern um den Zeitplan. Als Gandalf habe ich 18 Monate Dreharbeiten vor mir, aber ich brauche auch einplanbare Pausen, um an meinen anderen Projekten arbeiten zu können. Ich hatte Bedenken, dass ich Mittelerde nicht so leicht verlassen könnte. Jetzt freue ich mich aber endlich sagen zu können, dass die Dreharbeiten für mich am 21. Februar 2011 in Wellington beginnen.
--Ian McKellen, London, January 2011 


*HOBBIT-Traumgage für Orlando Bloom
11.01.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: The Sun
*
Wie das britische Klatschblatt THE SUN berichtet, wird Orlando Bloom für einen 2-Minuten-Auftritt im HOBBIT eine Traumgage kassieren.


Orlando Bloom, der letzte Woche Vater geworden ist, wird nur einen oder zwei Drehtage haben, die sollen aber angeblich mit über eine Millionen Dollar honoriert werden.

Ob das Gerücht wahr ist bleibt unklar, immerhin wird in dem Artikel auch erklärt, dass der erste Teil schon Ende diesen Jahres ins Kino kommt. Das wäre schön, ist aber nicht der Fall. DER HOBBIT - Teil 1 wird erst Ende 2012 ins Kino kommen.


*Offiziell: Andy Serkis im HOBBIT
11.01.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: Variety*

Die Meldungen überschlagen sich: So eben hat das Fachmagazin VARIETY bekannt gegeben, dass Andy Serkis für die Rolle des Gollum im HOBBIT-Zweiteiler verpflichtet werden konnte.


Wie auch bereits in DER HERR DER RINGE wird der Schauspieler dem Charakter nicht nur seine Stimme, sondern auch Bewegungen und Gesichtsausdruck verleihen.

Gollum spielt auch im HOBBIT eine wichtige Rolle, da es zu einer entscheidenden Begegnung mit Bilbo Beutlin (Martin Freeman) kommt, bei der Gollum den Einen Ring an Bilbo verliert.

Die Dreharbeiten beginnen am 14. Februar, der erste Teil wird Dezember 2012 ins Kino kommen.


*Die Rückkehr von Saruman
12.01.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: ChristopherLeeWeb*

Wie allgemein bekannt ist, wurde die Handlung des HOBBITS erweitert, unter anderem um die Zusammenkunft des Weißen Rates. Ein wichtiges Mitglied dieser Versammlung der Weisen ist auch der Saruman, dem Gandalf und Galadriel zu dieser Zeit noch vertrauen. Doch ob Christopher Lee noch einmal in diese Rolle schlüpfen würde, war ungewiss. Bis heute!


Auf der offiziellen Christopher Lee Website lässt der 88-Jährige verlauten, dass er derzeit in Verhandlungen stehe und für den HOBBIT noch einmal die weißen Roben überziehen würde, so es gesundheitlich möglich wäre.

In der Vergangenheit hatte Lee mehrfach betont, dass er Interesse an der Rolle habe, aber zu alt sei um noch einmal die Strapazen eines Fluges nach Neuseeland auf sich zu nehmen. Es gibt Vermutungen, dass sein Part in einem Green-Screen-Studio in London gedreht wird.

​
In seiner Neujahrsansprache spricht Lee über die Last des Alters und wie schwer es ihm mittlerweile fällt zu schauspielern, erwähnt aber auf der anderen Seite auch unzählige Projekte, an denen er im letzten Jahr beteiligt war.

*David Tennant als Thranduil im Gespräch
12.01.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: Movieweb*

Erst sollte er angeblich den Part von Bilbo übernehmen, jetzt sei er als Elbenkönig Thranduil im Gespräch. Die Gerüchte um David Tennant nehmen kein Ende.


Die Website Movieweb meldet, dass David Tennent bereits den Vertrag für die Rolle unterschrieben habe. König Thranduil herrscht über das Waldlandreich im Großen Grünwald, das von Saurons Rückkehr bedroht wird. Er ist der Vater von Legolas und duldet keine Fremden in seinem Wald, was bald auch Bilbo und die Zwerge zu spüren bekommen.

Während unzählige Websites im Internet diese Rollen-Besetzung bereits als Tatsache beschreiben, gibt es noch kein offizielles Statement, weder von Warner Brothers noch von David Tennents Sprecher. Und bis dieses nicht kommt, behandeln wird diese Meldung als Gerücht.


*Elijah Wood zu seinem Auftritt im HOBBIT
12.01.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: IGN*

Jetzt sprach Elijah Wood erstmals über seinen Auftritt als Frodo im HOBBIT-Zweiteiler und warum die Handlung trotzdem dem Roman treu bleiben werde.


Die Handlung vom HOBBIT spielt etwa 50 Jahre vor Frodos Geburt, dennoch wird der Charakter in dem Zweiteiler zu sehen sein.

Auf die Frage, ob er jemals gedacht hätte, dass er noch einmal den Hobbit Frodo Beutlin spielen werde, antwortete der 29-Jährige:

"Wir dachten, wir wären fertig und der Charakter existiert ja nicht mal im HOBBIT. Daher hab ich nicht mal zu träumen gewagt, dass ich jemals wieder die Chance haben würde, noch einmal in die Rolle von Frodo zu schlüpfen. Aber sie hatten eine Idee, die ziemlich interessant und passend ist, und dabei die Integrität des Original-Romans nicht antastet. Es ist einfach großartig. Ich freue mich total."

Da er nicht der einzige Schauspieler aus der HERR DER RINGE Trilogie sei, der für den HOBBIT zurückkehren werde, komme es in Neuseeland wahrscheinlich zu einer Art Familientreffen.

"Die Filme waren ein Meilenstein meines Lebens. Es ist jetzt 11 Jahre her, dass ich damals nach Neuseeland gezogen bin. Es wird ein wunderbares Wiedersehen und ich freue mich zurückzukehren und alle dort wieder zu treffen."

Auf die Frage wie groß denn seine Rolle im HOBBIT angelegt sei, antwortet der Schauspieler:

"Ich denke nur kurz. Das war mein Eindruck. Aber ich habe jetzt noch nichts gelesen, habe das Drehbuch bisher noch nicht gesehen. Ich weiß da leider auch nicht mehr als ihr."

Die Szenen mit Elijah Wood werden komplett im Februar 2011 abgedreht.


*Hobbit-Drehstart steht bevor
18.01.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: diverse*

Am 14. Februar 2011 soll in Neuseeland die erste Klappe für den HOBBIT-Zweiteiler fallen. Wann und wo genau gedreht wird ist aber Top Secret.


Alles scheint darauf hinzuweisen, dass zunächst in Wellington gedreht wird. Auch Ian McKellen hatte auf seiner Website angekündigt, dass für ihn die Dreharbeiten am 21. Februar in der neuseeländischen Hauptstadt beginnen würden. Die Dominion Post spekuliert, dass die Drehs sich zunächst auf Peter Jacksons Studios beschränken werden, denn ein Sprecher der Stadt Wellington hatte erklärt, dass es bisher keine Anfragen für Drehgenehmigungen in der Stadt oder der Umgebung gebe.

Die Dominion Post berichtet weiter, dass das Auenland-Set bei Matamata auf der neuseeländischen Nordinsel fertig sei. Die Einwohner der Umgebung warten nur noch darauf, dass die Touristen-Touren eingestellt werden, denn dies wäre ein untrügliches Zeichen dafür, dass die Produktion begonnen hätte. Russell Alexander, dem das Auenland-Grundstück gehört, wollte sich gegenüber der Presse mit Verweis auf die Verschwiegenheitserklärung nicht äußern.

Die Otago Daily Times berichtet, dass im Laufe des Jahres auch in der Region rund um den Lake Wakatipu gedreht werden würde. Peter Jacksons Sprecher Matt Dravitzki hatte bestätigt, dass dies derzeit geplant sei, es allerdings noch einige Zeit dauern würde, bis es soweit ist. Die Gegend diente während der HERR DER RINGE Produktion unter anderem als Drehort für Rohan, Ithilien, Amon Hen, die Bruinen-Furt und die Ufer des Anduin.

Experten gehen davon aus, dass die Geheimhaltung beim HOBBIT noch um einiges strenger sein wird als seinerzeit bei DER HERR DER RINGE, da nach dem Erfolg der Trilogie vermutet wird, dass ganze Horden von Fans nach Neuseeland reisen werden, um die Dreharbeiten zu besuchen.


*Sam, Merry und Boromir nicht im HOBBIT
21.01.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: diverse*

Irgendwann ist auch mal gut mit den Gastauftritten -- dachte sich vermutlich auch Peter Jackson und zog die Besetzungsbremse. Sam, Merry und Boromir werden auf jeden Fall nicht im Zweiteiler auftauchen.

Im Video-Interview mit access hollywood bestätigten sowohl Dominic Monghan (Merry) als auch Sean Astin (Sam), dass sie nicht beim HOBBIT dabei seien. Als Sean Astin erwähnt, dass aber Elijah Wood wieder dabei sei, scheint sein Gesichtsausdruck zu sagen: Warum habt ihr eigentlich ihn gefragt und mich nicht?

Und Sean Bean erklärte dem Belfast Telegraph, dass er auf jeden Fall nicht als Boromir wiederkehren werde. "Ich meine, ich könnte als ein neuer Charakter auftauchen, aber ich glaube [Peter Jackson] schaut sich nach neuen Gesichtern um. [...] Aber ich kenne einige der Leute die dabei sind und es soll wohl sehr aufregend sein."


*Ein Monat Dreharbeiten im Auenland
24.01.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: Hobbiton-Tours*

Anscheinend plant Peter Jackson etwa einen Monat Dreharbeiten im Auenland ein, da das Film-Set bei Matamata auf der neuseeländischen Nordinsel vom 14. Februar bis zum 20. März für Besucher geschlossen sein wird.


Das entspräche 25 Drehtagen, was außergewöhnlich viel ist. Im Kinderbuch DER KLEINE HOBBIT von J.R.R. Tolkien spielen eigentlich nur sehr wenige Szenen direkt im Auenland. Das wären im speziellen die Begegnung von Gandalf und Bilbo, der Besuch der Zwerge bei Bilbo, der Aufbruch der Reisegesellschaft und später Bilbos Heimkehr. Diese Szenen spielen aber vor allem in Innenräumen, beispielsweise von Beutelsend, die natürlich nicht am Set in Matamata, sondern in den Studios in Wellington gefilmt werden.

Das bedeutet im Klartext, dass die Handlung im Auenland entscheidend ausgebaut worden sein muss, anders ist ein solcher Aufwand nicht zu erklären.

Zum Vergleich: Der gesamte Film NICHT AUFLEGEN! mit Colin Farrell hatte insgesamt nur 10 Drehtage, für einen abendfüllenden Spielfilm wie z.B. TATORT werden üblicherweise 25 bis 30 Drehtage angesetzt. Deutsche Kinofilme wie KEINOHRHASEN und Co. haben in der Regel 30 bis 50 Drehtage. Für DER HOBBIT sind derzeit 370 Drehtage geplant.

*Legolas: Mehr als nur ein Gastauftritt
25.01.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: Showbiz411*

Noch hat Orlando Bloom nicht für den HOBBIT-Zweiteiler unterschrieben, aber wie Insider berichtet, soll Legolas nicht nur in einem kurzen Gastauftritt zu sehen sein, sondern eine wichtige Rolle im zweiten Teil spielen.


Die Quellen von Showbiz411 berichten, dass die Verhandlungen für den Auftritt von Orlando Bloom noch laufen würden. Auf jeden Fall seien die Gerüchte falsch, der Schauspieler würde eine Millionen Gage für zwei Minuten Leinwand-Präsenz kassieren.

Derzeit sei geplant, dass Legolas einen kleinen Auftritt im ersten Teil haben und eine größere Rolle im zweiten Teil spiele. Ob er, wie hier in unserem Forum hitzig diskutiert, die Rolle von Bard dem Bogenschützen ersetzen wird, ist aber bisher noch unbekannt.

Andere Schauspieler aus DER HERR DER RINGE, darunter Ian McKellen, Elijah Wood und Cate Blanchett haben ihre Rückkehr bereits bestätigt.
*
Offizieller HOBBIT-Drehstart bekannt
07.02.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: WSJ*

Peter Jacksons Produktionsfirma 3Foot7 Ltd. hat heute den offiziellen Drehstart des HOBBITs bekannt gegeben. Die Dreharbeiten beginnen demnach doch nicht wie vorgesehen im Februar, sondern haben sich um etwa einen Monat verschoben.
*
Die Dreharbeiten beginnen am 21. März 2011 in den Stone Street Studios in Wellington. „Abgesehen von einigen Verzögerungen, sind wir bereit und freuen uns auf den Start“, erklärte Peter Jackson in der Pressemitteilung.*

Das Datum sei aus rein praktischen Gründen gewählt, um die Anforderungen, Verfügbarkeiten von Schauspielern und die neuseeländischen Jahreszeiten zu berücksichtigen.

*
Elben-Statisten dringend gesucht
15.02.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: TradeMe*

Peter Jackson sucht in Neuseeland nun offiziell nach Elben-Statisten und elbischen Reitern für den HOBBIT-Zweiteiler.


Wichtig ist, dass alle Bewerber zwischen 17 und 40 Jahren alt, und schlank und groß gewachsen sind. Männer sollten größer als 183 cm, Frauen sollten größer als 175 cm sein. Erstmals werden wohl auch berittene Elbenkrieger zu sehen sein, daher ist es von Vorteil, wenn man Reiterfahrung zum Casting mitbringt.

Das Casting findet am 26. Februar 2011 zwischen 9:30 Uhr und 12 Uhr und zwischen 13:30 Uhr und 15 Uhr im Te Whaea - National Dance and Drama Centre, 11 Hutchinson Rd, Newtown, Wellington statt

Wichtig: Alle Bewerber sollten neuseeländische Staatsbürger sein oder eine neuseeländische Arbeitserlaubnis vorweisen können.

*Saoirse Ronan nicht offiziell bestätigt
16.02.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: Irish Times*

Nachdem ihre Casting-Agentin im letzten Monat fallen ließ, dass Saoirse Ronan eventuell eine Rolle im HOBBIT ergattert hätte, ruderte die Schauspielerin jetzt zurück: Noch habe sie keinen Vertrag unterschrieben.


Gegenüber der Irish Press erklärte Saoirse Ronan (16) "Noch wurde nichts bestätigt. Aber ich würde natürlich sehr gerne im HOBBIT mitspielen. Aber vermutlich würde jeder gerne eine Rolle in den HOBBIT-Filmen haben."

Gerüchten zu Folge sei Saoirse Ronan eine heiße Kandidatin für die Rolle der Waldelbe Itaril, die von dem Drehbuchteam um Peter Jackson erfunden wurde, um der Kindergeschichte eine weibliche Note zu verleihen.

*
McKellen twittert sein Drehstart-Datum
17.02.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: Tw*itter

Offiziell beginnen die Dreharbeiten für den HOBBIT am 21. März 2011 in Wellington, doch ohne Gandalf-Darsteller Ian McKellen.
11

Wie McKellen jetzt per Twitter verkündete wird er erst am Montag, den 28. März 2011, das erste Mal wieder als Gandalf vor die Kameras treten.

Vermutlich werden in der ersten Woche vor allem Szenen mit Bilbo Beutlin in Beutelsend gedreht, der Besuch von Gandalf und den 13 Zwergen aber erst die Woche drauf.

*
Aiden Turner macht sich bereit für den HOBBIT
20.02.2011 von Eorl87; Quelle: Entertainment Weekly*

Der Darsteller von Kili in Peter Jackson Filmadaption von J.R.R. Tolkiens DER HOBBIT, Aiden Turner, befindet sich derzeit im Zwergen-Boot-Camp mit allem Drum und Dran.


Das amerikanischen Entertainmentmagazin EW! führte kürzlich ein Interview mit Aiden Turner. Wir haben die relevanten Passagen für euch übersetzt:

Entertainment Weekly: Auf der Presskonferenz hast du einen beeindruckenden Bart getragen. Ist der für Kili?
Aiden Turner: Ja, das ist er. Ich lass' mir einen Bart wachsen. Wir wollen mal schauen, wie es aussieht und wirkt.

EW: Peter Jackson will dich so also weniger attraktiv und mehr wie ein Zwerg aussehen lassen?
AT: Mich enthübschen? [lacht] Nein, nicht wirklich. Denn auch im Buch haben die Zwerge recht lange Bärte. Wir probieren ein paar Dinge aus und schauen dann, wie es aussieht.

EW: Bist du derzeit im HOBBIT-Trainingscamp?
AT: Njein. Es ist eher ein Boot Camp für Zwerge, als für Hobbits. Es sind alle Zwergendarsteller hier zum Trainieren und so.

EW: Was trainiert ihr denn so?
AT: Ich darf darüber nicht so viel preisgeben. Aber wir machen so ziemlich alles. Es ist viel körperliches Training und alles, was man sich so vorstellen kann. Aber wenn man da als Schauspieler herangeht, ist vieles einfacher. Außerdem bekommen wir Dialektunterricht und so was.

EW: Wie haben deine Kollegen bei BEING HUMAN auf dein Rollenangebot im HOBBIT reagiert?
AT: Sie waren alles sehr happy, super happy – total aus dem Häuschen.

[…]

EW: Hat sich dein Leben verändert, seit dem du für den HOBBIT gecastet wurdest?
AT: Ich denke, nach der Veröffentlichung des ersten Filmes wird sich alles verändern. Ich werde aber einfach weitermachen. Von daher hat sich bislang nichts verändert. Ich hatte durch BEING HUMAN viel zu tun und bin dann direkt zum HOBBIT gekommen. Es ist ein langes Projekt, es macht viel Spaß und ist großartig. Wir sind alle sehr gespannt drauf. Es hat sich also nichts geändert.

Aiden Turner ist derzeit noch als Vampir in der UK-Serie BEING HUMAN zu sehen. Die Dreharbeiten zum HOBBIT starten am 21. März 2011. Der erst Teil soll zu Weihnachten 2012 in die Kinos kommen, der zweite ein Jahr später.


*Beorn ist ein Tolkien-Fan
26.02.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: SvD*

Im Interview mit einem schwedischen Reporter verriet Beorn-Darsteller Mikael Persbrandt, wie lange er für der HOBBIT vor der Kamera stehen wird und warum er sich so über dieses Rollenangebot gefreut hat.


Mikael Persbrandt verriet, dass er seit seiner Kindheit ein leidenschaftlicher Tolkien-Fan ist.

"Ich habe alle Bücher [von Tolkien] gelesen. Ich ging damals in einen Second-Hand-Buchladen für den HOBBIT. Ich war ein Fantasy-Fan. Jacksons Tolkien-Filme sind absolut beeindruckend. [...] Das ganze Projekt ist so aufregend. Da sind 700 Leute in der Crew, ich werde mich da einfach in eine Ecke stellen und machen, was von mir verlangt wird."

Allerdings denke er weniger darüber nach, was die Dreharbeiten für einen Spaß machen werden, sondern vielmehr, welchen Eindruck er in der Rolle als Bär hinterlassen wird.

"Ich werde in beiden Filmen mitspielen und dafür dieses Jahr fünf Mal nach Neuseeland reisen und mindestens noch einmal im nächsten Jahr. Vertraglich bin ich für 25 bis 28 Tage Dreharbeiten gebucht, aber es würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn es am Ende doch mehr werden. Bisher habe ich erst fünf Seiten vom Drehbuch gelesen, da alles streng geheim ist. Für die Übergabe haben sie extra jemandem zu meinem Hotel in Los Angeles geschickt und ich musste die Übergabe per Unterschrift bestätigen. [...] Jetzt warte ich auf den Anruf, wann es los geht."

Wer sich von Mikael Persbrand schauspielerischen Qualitäten überzeugen möchte, hat in Kürze die Möglichkeit dazu. Ab dem 17. März ist er in Deutschland als Hauptdarsteller in dem Kino-Drama IN EINER BESSEREN WELT zu sehen.


*HOBBIT-Filmtitel enthüllt?
03.03.2011 von Eorl87; Quelle: TheOneRing*

Bislang waren die beiden Teile der HOBBIT-Verfilmung nur bekannt unter TEIL 1 und TEIL 2. Das könnte sich bald ändern. Wie jetzt bekannt wurde, hat sich New Line Cinema zwei Titel lizenzieren lassen.

Der Quelle zufolge hat sich New Line Cinema, der produzierende Filmkonzern, folgende Titel rechtlich sichern lassen:
*
THE HOBBIT: AN / THE UNEXPECTED JOURNEY (freie deutsche Übersetzung: DER HOBBIT: DIE / EINE UNERWARTETE REISE)

und

THE HOBBIT: THERE AND BACK AGAIN (freie deutsche Übersetzung: DER HOBBIT: HIN UND WIEDER ZURÜCK)*

Die hier genannte Reihenfolge muss jedoch nicht mit der tatsächlichen Filmreihenfolge übereinstimmen. Damit sind dies die ersten Enthüllungen über potenzielle Filmtitel. Aber Achtung: diese Filmtitel sind bislang noch nicht offiziell bestätigt worden.


*Hörspiel-Gollum Dietmar Mues verstorben
14.03.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: NDR*

Nur mit seiner Stimme hat er im SWR-Hörspiel DER HERR DER RINGE dem zerrissenen Charakter Gollum Leben eingehaucht und damit die Figur in Deutschland geprägt wie kaum ein anderer. Seine zwiegespaltenen Monologe in dem Hörspiel sind legendär. Am Wochenende verstarb Dietmar Mues.


Mues war am Wochenende in Hamburg bei einem schweren Verkehrsunfall ums Leben gekommen. Unter den Opfern war auch seine Ehefrau.

Mit Dietmar Mues, der unter anderem in TATORT und GROSSSTADTREVIEW zu sehen war verliert Deutschland einen großartiger Schauspieler.

Wir möchten seinen Angehörigen und Freunden unser Beileid aussprechen.

*Proben in Beutelsend
17.03.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: mckellen.com*

Der Countdown läuft – Nur noch wenige Tage bis zum HOBBIT-Drehstart am 21. März. Nun berichtet Ian McKellen, dass es diese Woche Proben am Beutelsend-Set in Wellington gab, bei denen sowohl Bilbo als auch die Zwerge anwesend waren.


Anwesend waren neben den Schauspielern außerdem Fran Walsh (Produzentin/Drehbuch), Philippa Boyens (Drehbuch) sowie Peter Jackson (Regisseur/Produzent/Drehbuch), welche die Schauspieler um ihre Anmerkungen zu den Dialogen baten.

Am Rande berichtet McKellen, dass es ein üppiges Catering mit Früchten und Torten gab. Außerdem verrät er, dass zwei der Zwergendarsteller beschlossen hätten, während der Fastenzeit ganz unzwergisch zu fasten.

*
Könige unter dem Berg gecastet
20.03.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: Dominion Post*

Wie Warner Brothers gestern bekannt gab, wurden die Rollen der beiden legendären Zwergenkönige Thrór und Thráin mit neuseeländischen Schauspielern besetzt.


Jeffrey Thomas, ist unter anderem bekannt als Darsteller in Serien wie SPARTACUS: GODS OF THE ARENA oder LEGEND OF THE SEEKER. Der HOBBIT-Dreh wird nicht seiner erste Zusammenarbeit mit Peter Jackson sein, denn bei Jacksons FORGOTTEN SILVER gab er bereits den Erzähler. Er wird den Zwergenkönig Thrór spielen.

Thráin, Sohn des Thrór, wird von Mike Mizrahi gespielt, seines Zeichens Regisseur und Schauspieler. Er war unter anderem in der HERCULES-Fernsehserie zu sehen.

Im Roman DER HOBBIT wird berichtet, dass Zwergenkönig Thrór einen Teil seines Volkes aus dem Grauen Gebirge zurück zum Einsamen Berg führt, wo er zu neuem Wohlstand gelangte und als Erster seit Thorin I. wieder als wahrer König unter dem Berg regierte. Einige Jahre später wurden die Zwerge aber vom Drachen Smaug vertrieben. Thrór und sein Sohn Thráin konnten dem Drachen um Haaresbreite durch eine geheime Nebentür entkommen. Nach Jahren der Armut ging der verwirrte Thrór nach Moria, das von Orks und einem Balrog beherrscht wurde. Er betrat die Minen allein und wurde dort vom Ork Azog enthauptet.

Dieses Ereignis und die schändliche Behandlung seiner Leiche (Azog brannte in Zwergenrunen seinen Namen auf die Stirn des Zwergenhauptes), kränkte Durins Volk und vor allem Thrórs Sohn Thráin zutiefst. In weiterer Folge war dies der Auslöser für den Krieg der Zwerge gegen die Orks, der mit der Schlacht von Nanduhirion und dem verlustreichen Sieg der Zwerge endete.

Welche Teile dieser Geschichte wir genau in der Verfilmung sehen werden ist unklar, aber spektakulär wird es auf alle Fälle.


*DER HOBBIT - ES HAT BEGONNEN!!:WOW:
20.03.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: Warner*

So eben haben die Dreharbeiten am epochalen Zweiteiler DER HOBBIT in Neuseeland begonnen. Aus diesem Anlass hat Warner Brothers eine Pressemeldung und die ersten beiden offiziellen Fotos vom Set veröffentlicht!


Die erste Klappe für die fast ein Jahr dauernden Dreharbeiten unter der Regie von Peter Jackson ist gefallen. Nach vielen Jahren des Wartens, unglaublich vielen Verzögerungen und Unwägbarkeiten hat es nun endlich begonnen! DER HOBBIT kommt auf die Leinwand. Der erste Teil soll Ende 2012 ins Kino kommen, der zweite folgt Ende 2013. Wir werden Euch während dieser Zeit natürlich auf dem Laufenden halten und Euch immer mit den aktuellsten Infos und Bildern von der Produktion versorgen.


Offizielle Pressemeldung

PRODUCTION BEGINS IN NEW ZEALAND ON THE HOBBIT, PETER JACKSON’S TWO FILM EPIC ADAPTATION OF J.R.R. TOLKIEN’S TIMELESS CLASSIC

In a hole in the ground there lived a Hobbit…

Wellington, NZ, March 21, 2011 — Production has commenced in Wellington, New Zealand, on “The Hobbit,” filmmaker Peter Jackson’s two film adaptation of J.R.R. Tolkien’s widely read masterpiece.

“The Hobbit” is set in Middle-earth 60 years before Tolkien’s “The Lord of the Rings,” which Jackson and his filmmaking team brought to the big screen in the blockbuster trilogy that culminated with the Oscar-winning “The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King.”

The two films, with screenplays by Fran Walsh, Philippa Boyens, Guillermo del Toro and Peter Jackson, will be shot consecutively in digital 3D using the latest camera and stereo technology. Filming will take place at Stone Street Studios, Wellington, and on location around New Zealand.

“The Hobbit” follows the journey of title character Bilbo Baggins, who is swept into an epic quest to reclaim the lost Dwarf Kingdom of Erebor, which was long ago conquered by the dragon Smaug. Approached out of the blue by the wizard Gandalf the Grey, Bilbo finds himself joining a company of thirteen dwarves led by the legendary warrior, Thorin Oakensheild. Their journey will take them into the Wild; through treacherous lands swarming with Goblins and Orcs, deadly Wargs and Giant Spiders, Shapeshifters and Sorcerers.

Although their goal lies to the East and the wastelands of the Lonely Mountain first they must escape the goblin tunnels, where Bilbo meets the creature that will change his life forever … Gollum.

Here, alone with Gollum, on the shores of an underground lake, the unassuming Bilbo Baggins not only discovers depths of guile and courage that surprise even him, he also gains possession of Gollum’s “precious” ring that holds unexpected and useful qualities … A simple, gold ring that is tied to the fate of all Middle-earth in ways Bilbo cannot begin to know.

Martin Freeman takes the title role as Bilbo Baggins and Ian McKellen returns in the role of Gandalf the Grey. The Dwarves are played by Richard Armitage (Thorin Oakenshield), Ken Stott (Balin), Graham McTavish (Dwalin), William Kircher (Bifur) James Nesbitt (Bofur), Stephen Hunter (Bombur), Rob Kazinsky (Fili), Aidan Turner (Kili), Peter Hambleton (Gloin), John Callen (Oin), Jed Brophy (Nori), Mark Hadlow (Dori) and Adam Brown (Ori). Reprising their roles from “The Lord of the Rings” trilogy are Cate Blanchett as Galadriel, Andy Serkis as Gollum and Elijah Wood as Frodo. Jeffrey Thomas and Mike Mizrahi also join the cast as Dwarf Kings Thror and Thrain, respectively. Further casting announcements are expected.

“The Hobbit” is produced by Peter Jackson and Fran Walsh, alongside Carolynne Cunningham. Executive producers are Ken Kamins and Zane Weiner, with Philippa Boyens as co-producer. The Oscar-winning, critically acclaimed “The Lord of the Rings” trilogy, also from the production team of Jackson and Walsh, grossed nearly $3 billion worldwide at the box office. In 2003, “The Return of the King” swept the Academy Awards, winning all of the 11 categories in which it was nominated, including Best Picture – the first ever Best Picture win for a fantasy film. The trilogy’s production was also unprecedented at the time.

Among the creative behind-the-scenes team returning to Jackson’s crew are director of photography Andrew Lesnie, production designer Dan Hennah, conceptual designers Alan Lee and John Howe, composer Howard Shore and make-up and hair designer Peter King. Costumes are designed by Ann Maskrey and Richard Taylor.

Taylor is also overseeing the design and production of weaponry, armour and prosthetics which are once again being made by the award winning Weta Workshop. Weta Digital take on the visual effects for both films, led by the film’s visual effects supervisor, Joe Letteri. Post production will take place at Park Road Post Production in Wellington.

“The Hobbit” films are co-produced by New Line Cinema and MGM, with New Line managing production. Warner Bros Pictures is handling worldwide theatrical distribution, with select international territories as well as all international television licensing being handled by MGM. The two films are planned for release in late 2012 and 2013, respectively.

ABOUT NEW LINE CINEMA:

New Line Cinema continues to be one of the most successful independent film companies. For more than 40 years, its mission has been to produce innovative, popular, profitable entertainment in the best creative environment. A pioneer in franchise filmmaking, New Line produced the Oscar®-winning “The Lord of the Rings” trilogy, which is a landmark in the history of film franchises. New Line Cinema is a division of Warner Bros.

ABOUT PETER JACKSON/WINGNUT FILMS:

Peter Jackson is one of the world's most successful filmmakers. His monumental achievement co-writing, co-producing and directing The Lord of the Rings trilogy (with fellow Academy Award winners and frequent collaborators Fran Walsh and Philippa Boyens) earned a total of 30 Academy Award nominations and 17 Academy Awards. Jackson and Walsh received their first Oscar nomination for Best Original Screenplay for their acclaimed film Heavenly Creatures. Jackson, through his New Zealand-based Wingnut Films banner, also was responsible for the globally successful 2005 remake of King Kong which earned over $500 million worldwide and 3 Academy Awards. Jackson most recently directed the Academy Award nominated The Lovely Bones; an adaptation of the acclaimed best-selling novel by Alice Sebold, which to date has earned nearly $100 million worldwide; and produced the global sensation, District 9, which received an Academy Award nomination for Best Picture. He is also developing a trilogy of films with Steven Spielberg based on Tintin, the world renowned comic book series by Herge. In 2010 he received a Knighthood for his services to film.

ABOUT METRO-GOLDWYN-MAYER STUDIOS INC.

Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Studios Inc. is actively engaged in the worldwide production and distribution of motion pictures, television programming, home video, interactive media, music, and licensed merchandise. The company owns the world's largest library of modern films, comprising around 4,100 titles. Operating units include Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Studios Inc., Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Pictures Inc., United Artists Films Inc., MGM Television Entertainment Inc., MGM Networks Inc., MGM Distribution Co., MGM International Television Distribution Inc., Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Home Entertainment LLC, MGM ON STAGE, MGM Music, MGM Consumer Products and MGM Interactive. In addition, MGM has ownership interests in domestic and international TV channels reaching over 130 countries. 


Arwen nicht im HOBBIT
22.03.2011 von Cirdan; Quelle: Collider

Die Gerüchte um einen Gastauftritt von Arwen im HOBBIT scheinen sich nicht zu bewahrheiten. In einem Interview erklärte Liv Tyler, dass sie bisher nicht kontaktiert worden sei.


Dabei wäre ein Gastauftritt der Elbe gar nicht so abwegig, hielt sie sich doch während des Besuchs von Bilbo und den 13 Zwergen vermutlich in Bruchtal auf. Sie sei traurig, dass so viele der anderen Schauspieler nach Neuseeland zurückkehren könnten, sie aber nicht. Als ihr erklärt wird, dass die Dreharbeiten gerade begonnen haben, scheint sie für einen Moment ehrlich enttäuscht zu sein, dass sie nicht wieder eingeladen wurde.


*Gruss vom Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## General (23 März 2011)

Das lese ich aber heute nicht mehr alles


----------



## hugo (24 März 2011)

hui da hab ich aber nun was zu tun  Danke!


----------



## frontlinea (7 Juli 2011)

Wäre fein, wenn der Hobbit tatsächlich erscheint. Nicht begeistert bin ich von den inhaltlichen Änderungen gegenüber dem Roman!


----------

